# ‘NRA Is Not Okay’: Students Taking ‘Never Again’ Movement To Washington



## Detective (Feb 19, 2018)

> Some students used the Presidents Day holiday to make a statement after last week’s deadly school shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland.
> 
> More than two dozen teens waved signs and marched in front of American Heritage High in Plantation.
> 
> ...



As a non-American, I felt this topic deserved a thread of its own, as there appear to be multiple events occuring today across the US, and more planned for March.

Good on these kids. Let them school their elders on how logic is supposed to work.

As well, this may have started from the reaction to the horrific shootings in Florida, but hopefully there are more of these events on the horizon for the future of the US(the kids) to take back what is being stolen from them on multiple fronts.

Please share any local movements and stories that you come across.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 19, 2018)

B-but, muh second amendment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 19, 2018)

Why is no one rallying all the victims of the past school shootings at washington?


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2018)

Apparently on twitter, conversatives are now threatening to push for expelling any kids who openly walkout

What a bitch move, smfh

But then again, they could technically be safer in their homes considering the current state of matters

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 19, 2018)

^typical cuckservatives


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Apparently on twitter, conversatives are now threatening to push for expelling any kids who openly walkout
> 
> What a bitch move, smfh
> 
> But then again, they could technically be safer in their homes considering the current state of matters


Teachers should also walk if this is the case.


----------



## Cipher97 (Feb 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Apparently on twitter, conversatives are now threatening to push for expelling any kids who openly walkout
> 
> What a bitch move, smfh
> 
> But then again, they could technically be safer in their homes considering the current state of matters


And this is surprising how? When ever young students do this crazy conservatives either want them expelled or insist that the students are being brainwashed by the "leftist agenda"


----------



## Atlas (Feb 19, 2018)

NRA is a domestic terrorist group funded by Russians. Supporting these fucks is supporting future mass shootings. 
The propaganda is disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2018)

Civil War 2 over guns. 

A war of words and protests.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> NRA is a domestic terrorist group funded by Russians. Supporting these fucks is supporting future mass shootings.
> The propaganda is disgusting.




How dare Americans demand public safety. Says the NRA. Stating that they are the protectors of freedom without any sold evidence to back that claim up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

These kids are doing what the adults around them are too chicken shit to do. 

And it's no surprise that the same people who want waving Confederate flags around to be protected speech are wanting to punish these kids.

The other defense they're going to is that the liberals are using kids as props, as if kids don't understand the desire not be mowed down in a shooting gallery at school.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> These kids are doing what the adults around them are too chicken shit to do.
> 
> And it's no surprise that the same people who want waving Confederate flags around to be protected speech are wanting to punish these kids.
> 
> The other defense they're going to is that the liberals are using kids as props, as if kids don't understand the desire not be mowed down in a shooting gallery at school.


Baby Boomers are the failed generation.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## quicksilver (Feb 19, 2018)

When I was in school, truancy was a criminal offense. I miss those days.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2018)

@Detective , stick to the original title, please.

As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 27


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.



Haha. Don't you start trying to lecture one on study. If you bothered doing half of that, you wouldn't be as ignorant as you are.

These kids are doing what they can to bring notice to a real problem in this country, and of course ideologues like you don't want that.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I don't see why students are doing this


because students are the ones getting gunned down?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> because students are the ones getting gunned down?



Why are they being allowed to miss class?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Why are they being allowed to miss class?



These students are brave. I'm so glad they are pushing the issue and exposing these spineless politicians. Shame on you too for not having more empathy and understanding.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying. .



Well you see, last Wednesday, there were a little over a dozen students who used to study at Parkland. Several years ago, 20 children used to go to school as well. Gun control debate needs to happen now and I applaud these kids for doing this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2018)

Normality said:


> These students are brave. I'm so glad they are pushing the issue and exposing these spineless politicians. Shame on you too for not having more empathy and understanding.



It has nothing to do with empathy.  If these same kids were pushing for Pro-life you'd be on the other side of the issue.  My point is they shouldn't be using class time to do this.  And if they are there should be consequences for doing so.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 19, 2018)

I mentioned it in the park shooting thread, but schools all around where I'm at in utah are joining this movement. I know CSU and UC Denver are joining too over in colorado even though they're colleges, so I'm assuming this is going to be pretty widespread across students of all ages.



baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.



You know I like you, but this is Rukia tier. It's very funny if you're being underhandedly funny, but this isn't a vapid thing they're protesting and schools like encouraging civil engagement. They're not cutting class, they're participating in democracy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> It has nothing to do with empathy.  If these same kids were pushing for Pro-life you'd be on the other side of the issue.  My point is they shouldn't be using class time to do this.  And if they are there should be consequences for doing so.



Their school just got shot up and politicians are doing nothing to prevent a similar scenario from happening again. This is an important enough issue for them to miss class time over. Regardless, gun reform is a legitimate issue, that pro-life nonsense isnt.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> It has nothing to do with empathy.  If these same kids were pushing for Pro-life you'd be on the other side of the issue.  My point is they shouldn't be using class time to do this.  And if they are there should be consequences for doing so.



Their classmates got fucking gunned down. What the hell is wrong with you?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 15


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 19, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Their classmates got fucking gunned down. What the hell is wrong with you?



I'm not on his side with this one, but I'm assuming he's talking about other students in other high schools who are joining the movement. The article is about how florida's planned protests are spreading to other schools.

...It's still not a good position, but might as well be specific. I don't know.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm not on his side with this one, but I'm assuming he's talking about other students in other high schools who are joining the movement. The article is about how florida's planned protests are spreading to other schools.
> 
> ...It's still not a good position, but might as well be specific. I don't know.



This is all ideologue bullshit with him. You expect me to believe that guy actually cares about an education with the ignorant shit he spouts on the regular?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 19, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I'm not on his side with this one, but I'm assuming he's talking about other students in other high schools who are joining the movement. The article is about how florida's planned protests are spreading to other schools.
> 
> ...It's still not a good position, but might as well be specific. I don't know.



Maybe because those students in other schools feel like they can be next if nothing is done.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Apparently on twitter, conversatives are now threatening to push for expelling any kids who openly walkout
> 
> What a bitch move, smfh
> 
> But then again, they could technically be safer in their homes considering the current state of matters


Captain Hyperbole here to save the day.



Atlas said:


> NRA is a domestic terrorist group funded by Russians. Supporting these fucks is supporting future mass shootings.
> The propaganda is disgusting.


Not anymore disturbing than what comes out of the triumphalist post  Bush left.



Alwaysmind said:


> How safe Americans demand public safety. Says the NRA. Stating that they are the protectors of freedom qithout any sold evidence to back that claim up.


There was never a dictator in the US.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> These kids are doing what the adults around them are too chicken shit to do.
> 
> And it's no surprise that the same people who want waving Confederate flags around to be protected speech are wanting to punish these kids.
> 
> The other defense they're going to is that the liberals are using kids as props, as if kids don't understand the desire not be mowed down in a shooting gallery at school.


They probably don't understand statistics.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Haha. Don't you start trying to lecture one on study. If you bothered doing half of that, you wouldn't be as ignorant as you are.
> 
> These kids are doing what they can to bring notice to a real problem in this country, and of course ideologues like you don't want that.


Problem. Nothing will really happen.  Guns are like sex baby, the left is the nanny and Americans are the ones sneaking into the bushes for a little bit of action. You guys are just as confused as the Christian Right was.



Utopia Realm said:


> Well you see, last Wednesday, there were a little over a dozen students who used to study at Parkland. Several years ago, 20 children used to go to school as well. Gun control debate needs to happen now and I applaud these kids for doing this.


On youtube, maybe. Cable news is the last place for that sort of discussion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Maybe because those students in other schools feel like they can be next if nothing is done.


That's how I felt when it first happened at Columbine and then again at VT. 

Of course I'm prone to fretting over shit like that.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.



Why are kids excluded from protesting?  They have every right to exercise their civic duties?  Or do you hate America and the rights it affords its citizens?

Reactions: Winner 19


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Bacon basically went all these kids are getting shot and murdered but they shouldn't be protesting tho

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.



Bacon, did you not read my post itself? This entire thread is not based on a single article title, but is a thread for the official news of this great and mass movement which deserves a topic of it's own. I even stated in the OP for other's to include their own links for further discussion.

@Charlotte D. Kurisu or @mr_shadow - I am sorry to trouble you, but an unfortunate person with reading comprehension issues basically fucked over my thread's main convo title point. Can you please change it back to US - Student Walkout and Protest Thread - Prerequisite Adult Education? 

This thread is not about the NRA, it's about students who are taking action to have their voice heard, using the current events to spur further protest because the adults in America failed.


----------



## Amol (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits honestly have no shame. 
Anything he can do to deflect or sidetrack topic that threatens his precious ideology. 
Student movements historically has defined shape of many countries. Democracy starts with them. 
If you want to punish them for protesting because they are being gunned down by gun-nuts then you are anti-democracy and frankly should leave America.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2018)

Amol said:


> baconbits honestly have no shame.
> Anything he can do to deflect or sidetrack topic that threatens his precious ideology.
> Student movements historically has defined shape of many countries. Democracy starts with them.
> If you want to punish them for protesting because they are being gunned down by gun-nuts then you are anti-democracy and frankly should leave America.



I am seriously wondering how the staff of this forum can continue to promote people with flawed nonsensical logic and inhuman agendas whose only purpose is to detract from normal and meaningful civilized discussion.

Bacon is basically what you would get if Clayton Bigsby realized he was black, but then chose to support the membership of his club anyways.

Also, reported. It will be interesting to see how this is handled. 



> Abuse of moderation powers, and lack of reading comprehension in order to actually carry out those aforemention duties. This was a tactic used to try and derail what is looking to be a profound movement within a country that desperately needs it, but this individual has time and again used his platform to cripple discussion by filtering it through his own world view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Why are they being allowed to miss class?



Between getting gunned down and missing class. I think the former is slightly more important. Although I do agree that this is embarrassing for the adults/parents.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> Bacon, did you not read my post itself? This entire thread is not based on a single article title, but is a thread for the official news of this great and mass movement which deserves a topic of it's own. I even stated in the OP for other's to include their own links for further discussion.
> 
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu or @mr_shadow - I am sorry to trouble you, but an unfortunate person with reading comprehension issues basically fucked over my thread's main convo title point. Can you please change it back to US - Student Walkout and Protest Thread - Prerequisite Adult Education?
> 
> This thread is not about the NRA, it's about students who are taking action to have their voice heard, using the current events to spur further protest because the adults in America failed.



You'll have to wait for shadow or just convince bacon. I don't have powers in the cafe.


----------



## very bored (Feb 20, 2018)

zeroantizero said:


> When I was in school, truancy was a criminal offense. I miss those days.





baconbits said:


> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.





baconbits said:


> It has nothing to do with empathy.  If these same kids were pushing for Pro-life you'd be on the other side of the issue.  My point is they shouldn't be using class time to do this.  And if they are there should be consequences for doing so.



We as a society are forcing the students to be in school, and we also say that most students are too young to be able to vote, so they have limited voice in how things are done, so why don't we also have a heightened obligation to ensure their safety while they are in school, and to respond to their concerns regarding their safety?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Why are they being allowed to miss class?


maybe because they're engaging in a meaningful protest concerning their own safety? maybe because the adults around them have failed them? their classmates, their fellow peers are being killed. they're scared and angry kids who want shit to change. and yet people like you are focusing on this and everything else besides the real issues.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 20, 2018)

Out of all the excuses to miss school, I'd say that "we're literally getting killed by the dozen by crazed madmen and the adults who are supposed to protect us aren't doing anything about it, and this most recent one was the last straw" is a pretty legitimate one.

Yeah, protests tend to break the order of things. Welcome to the world of protesting. That's how activism works, people. Nobody ever got their rights by asking nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alita (Feb 20, 2018)

Good for them. But we know GOP isn't gonna do shit about it. That NRA money is too precious to their corrupt asses.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 20, 2018)

Baconbits, you literally are a sociopath if you think that there is NOTHING that should be done especially in the wake of the shooting AND if you're telling the fucking VICTIMS not to protest! I mean fucking SERIOUSLY? Are you this morally bankrupt?!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.



They *were *studying, then an alumni showed up, pulled the fire alarm and shot in their direction with an AR-15 as they were following fire drills protocols.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You'll have to wait for shadow or just convince bacon. I don't have powers in the cafe.



Bacon is getting to be a problem in these regards.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 20, 2018)

@baconbits The adults failed kids to prevent these things, now they are taking matters into their own hands. That's the American way, "pro-lifer".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2018)

Glad to see there is some actual protests and movement going on after the fact. Usually we see one of these accidents, one or two news orgs cover it for a day or two and back to business.

We didnt even have mass protests after the worst mass shooting in history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> Glad to see there is some actual protests and movement going on after the fact. Usually we see one of these accidents, one or two news orgs cover it for a day or two and back to business.
> 
> We didnt even have mass protests after the worst mass shooting in history



There was a mass vigil ceremony and a moment of silence. But moments of silences do not change what happened or improve flaws in the system. Kids are now fed up with the fear that they need to worry about a shooter when they go to school.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2018)

I hope my millennial generation(i guess i would be considered on the tail end of it though) doesn't get crushed like the anti war hippie generation. Vietnam was a righteous cause to fight against


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.


I don’t understand how you can say stuff like this and think it’s ok? Like you should be ashamed of yourself.

These kids watched as their school was attacked and their classmates, friends and teachers were gunned down. They had to listen to the sound of gunshots as they huddled inside the classroom in the dark trying to hide themselves so that they wouldn’t be next. They had to text their parents their goodbyes telling them they don’t know if they’ll make it back home but that they love them. These kids didn’t know if they were going to live or not and you’re shaming them for peacefully protesting? They’re angry, and rightfully so, they don’t want to become another statistic. You think this administration or the GOP cares about them? If they did, they wouldn’t be blaming these shootings on video games or social media. They don’t carec they’re just waiting for the coverage to die down so that these kids, these victims can become just another statistic that the world forgets about.

These kids are so brave for standing up for what they believe in and forcing the president to look at them as people and not just as a news story that he wants to go away because it’s about gun control and it hurts his image. These kids are more heroic than you or I will ever be and they deserve respect.

The reason they’re doing this is because they care about their education and want to be able to go to school in a safe environment not fear for their lives in a place they have to be for 8 hours everyday.

Think about that.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2018)

"why are young people out protesting for change in the world? Just shut up and let the adults do the talking!"

Lol...Bacon is just taking the piss, who talks like that

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Between getting gunned down and missing class. I think the former is slightly more important. Although I do agree that this is embarrassing for the adults/parents.


I'm curious, why do you both think it's embarrassing for them?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 20, 2018)

“When they should be studying”

Just like how those 17 kids studied the night before for an exam they had that day only to be gunned down because their government couldn’t take the right measures to protect them?? Adults couldn’t protect them?

What good is studying going to do for these kids if they’re dead?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.


Did you miss the fact that it's these students that are the victims of school shootings and not adults in their ivory towers?  That it's students who are at the other end of bullets being fired, that it's these non-adults that have their corpses scattered on school property when incidents like these happen?  They don't feel that adults are doing a good job in solving the problem - they're taking to protest in response.  You can disagree with the idea that any federal legislation is going to move the needle on this without sacrificing a sacred cow in the constitution.  You can disagree that any gun control measure should be pursued.  But it's flat out wrong to trivialize an issue that directly affects them on the basis that they're children and "they should be studying".  That's an insanely condescending attitude toward people with real issues, real beliefs and a real voice that frankly needs to be heard.

Reactions: Agree 12


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.





Inuhanyou said:


> "why are young people out protesting for change in the world? Just shut up and let the adults do the talking!"
> 
> Lol...Bacon is just taking the piss, who talks like that



You know what’s interesting, you could use the same argument to discredit the Revolutionary War.

I don't see why *colonists* are doing this when they should be *paying their taxes*.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for *farming*.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Like when do you want them to protest baconb? On Saturday Sunday when no one works? During the summer in August when kids and congress is out for recess?
You do not protest when the doors are locked for the winter and no one can hear you. You protest when you can make a mark.


----------



## Detective (Feb 20, 2018)

A good question to ask bacon would be what his response would be if this occured to his child(which no one absolutely wants to ever happen to anyone, period) and he had no "Go-Back" button? 

If he says he would just blindly follow his obviously false and purposely trollish beliefs, then there is no soul within him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 20, 2018)

This is really good news. Has there ever been such numbers and interest from the media over gun law protests?

I really hope this is the beginning of something big in regards to gun reform in the US. This is a good opportunity for people who know something is wrong to get involved and join protests. The democrats should also be getting heavily involved. It isn't sane that people believe their right to own guns should outweigh the protection of citizens.

Watching the videos of shooting survivors who lost friends make speeches was heart breaking. You can tell how much these shootings destroy families and lives.

As for Bacon's comment, everyone else has pretty much covered it, but I find that particular blind ideological dismissal absolutely abhorrent.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Good for them. But we know GOP isn't gonna do shit about it. That NRA money is too precious to their corrupt asses.


No, no.

Consumer demand, baby. The NRA could go away and be replaced in days.



GRIMMM said:


> This is really good news. Has there ever been such numbers and interest from the media over gun law protests?
> 
> I really hope this is the beginning of something big in regards to gun reform in the US. This is a good opportunity for people who know something is wrong to get involved and join protests. The democrats should also be getting heavily involved. It isn't sane that people believe their right to own guns should outweigh the protection of citizens.
> 
> ...


Not blind, empathetic towards every political minority know to man.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2018)

Zenith said:


> *he believes that kids who saw death in the face, shouldn't be protesting but "studying".* As if studying was a necessity, on the other hand, staying alive is.


Psh

In this economy?

But yes, any rational person would prioritize their being alive over studying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.


Adults tend to be too busy working jobs to do protests. I don't know if you forgot that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 20, 2018)

The smell of burnt bacon brought me here...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Cheeky said:


> The smell of burnt bacon brought me here...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> “When they should be studying”
> 
> Just like how those 17 kids studied the night before for an exam they had that day only to be gunned down because their government couldn’t take the right measures to protect them?? Adults couldn’t protect them?
> 
> What good is studying going to do for these kids if they’re dead?



I know right?

Why do they think this is? A democracy? It's dangerous that kids are learning this early that they can demand their rights from the government. Next thing they will actually start making a society where the people have more influence than lobbysts. The horror!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2018)

The Handsome Klad said:


> I'm curious, why do you both think it's embarrassing for them?



If I couldn't keep my children safe to the point where they deem me incompetent and take matters into their own hands, I'd be embarrassed too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I know right?
> 
> Why do they think this is? A democracy? It's dangerous that kids are learning this early that they can demand their rights from the government. Next thing they will actually start making a society where the people have more influence than lobbysts. The horror!


If everyone would vote they would burn your precious social issue projects.


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 20, 2018)

This is stupid shit.

The school (kindergarten and up to graduation) with less than 2k students have 2 armed deputies for security. One has an ar15 in the high school security office and the other has an ar15 across the street at the elementary. I don't fear my nieces and nephews going to said school.

If you have 5 teachers and a deputy out of 60 teacher armed with weapons will be able to stop a sandy hook, parkland d type shooting...Columbine was a special case, they came PREPARED.


Supreme court ruling stated that sawed off shotguns were illegal due to no military application of such a weapon...so where do we go with semi automatic rifles? Ar15s shoot a .223 and 5.56 but a m1 shoot a 30 aut6 round. A shotgun and pistol is better for such a situation as we are talking about.


In Russia you can own a rifle and shotgun but not a pistol(sidearm).


FBI dropped the ball. People were worried about such individual but did nothing. The FBI has lost their way. After Garland, then Orlando and now this. They have lost their way.


Gun control isn't the answer, gun control allows a tyrannical government to assume power relatively easy. This isn't a second amendment issue but a cultural issue. 


We live in a volatile world, that why I hope for the best and prepare for the worst.


I am agnostic but I understand the value religion brings to people as a whole. We do need to have more inclusion and the best way is through religion. The parkland shooter was a violent disturbed individual and if his teacher, peers, and etc would have seen he was troubled should have led him down the path that would be beneficial for him and our nation....military maybe an intelligence agency or what have years you.

I put the blame of the parkland shootin on the community and enivornment of the area. I was investigated in HS for a job résùme by the government. A although it was all a joke they investigated myself for a year and I didn't own a single firearm and wasn't institutionalized like this fucker.  They as a whole excluded him and he was vengeance for such exclusion.



The 2nd Amendment protects us from a tyrannical government, not a deranged sociopath. I fear a tyrannical government more so than any individual.

Reactions: Sad! 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Why are kids excluded from protesting?



They're not excluded.  But when they should be studying and schools give them a free pass to do politicking it speaks to the political agenda of the school that they would allow such a thing.



afgpride said:


> Did you miss the fact that it's these students that are the victims of school shootings and not adults in their ivory towers?



That's irrelevant to my point.  My point is that the school is showing their agenda by allowing students to utilize school time to do political actions.  You can disagree with that if you want with appeals to emotion, but at the end of the day the school is allowing the students to utilize time meant for education to make a political appeal.  This would not be condoned if they were advocating for the right to carry weapons to defend themselves or something from the right.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> They're not excluded.  But when they should be studying and schools give them a free pass to do politicking it speaks to the political agenda of the school that they would allow such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant to my point.  My point is that the school is showing their agenda by allowing students to utilize school time to do political actions.  You can disagree with that if you want with appeals to emotion, but at the end of the day the school is allowing the students to utilize time meant for education to make a political appeal.  This would not be condoned if they were advocating for the right to carry weapons to defend themselves or something from the right.



I mean adult protesters tend to have jobs i dont see u saying they shouldn't be protesting and staying at work or get fired


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> They're not excluded.  But when they should be studying and schools give them a free pass to do politicking it speaks to the political agenda of the school that they would allow such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant to my point.  My point is that the school is showing their agenda by allowing students to utilize school time to do political actions.  You can disagree with that if you want with appeals to emotion, but at the end of the day the school is allowing the students to utilize time meant for education to make a political appeal.  This would not be condoned if they were advocating for the right to carry weapons to defend themselves or something from the right.


You say it's irrelevant to your point but that just makes your point irrelevant and tonedeaf.  This political issue is something that directly pertains to schools and their safety.  They're using school time to advocate for legislation that affects their school.  When a fire happens, study time stops.  When a shooting happens, study time stops.  When a snow day happens, study time stops.  When teachers go on strike, study time stops.  Why are protests conducted after 17 children got murdered on school property suddenly an abuse of the educational system?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 20, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> This is stupid shit.
> 
> The school (kindergarten and up to graduation) with less than 2k students have 2 armed deputies for security. One has an ar15 in the high school security office and the other has an ar15 across the street at the elementary. I don't fear my nieces and nephews going to said school.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

afgpride said:


> This political issue is something that directly pertains to schools and their safety.  They're using school time to advocate for legislation that affects their school.



So what.  They could advocate for any number of issues that directly affect them but only when it lines up with the schools agenda will they allow the students to do so without consequence.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.


I noticed this post had a lot of dislikes.

Would you like me to delete them all for you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.


We have the right to protest. 



> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances



Kids being slaughtered by gun wielding maniacs isn't protest worthy?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> So what.  They could advocate for any number of issues that directly affect them but only when it lines up with the schools agenda will they allow the students to do so without consequence.


Students getting murdered in schools and children fed up with it is an agenda?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> So what.  They could advocate for any number of issues that directly affect them but only when it lines up with the schools agenda will they allow the students to do so without consequence.


And most of them are going to allow students to do so without consequence.  They'll have a PR issue on their hands otherwise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

People advocating arming the schools,

you going to have to do
parks next,
the mall,
churches,
everything ,

Good luck, more guns is the answer mmmmkay. 

"live by the sword you die by the sword"


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Students getting murdered in schools and children fed up with it is an agenda?


What are the chances of a student ending up dead like this?


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Students getting murdered in schools and children fed up with it is an agenda?



Gun control is an agenda.  Protesting the NRA, which had nothing to do with this incident, is an agenda.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Gun control is an agenda.  Protesting the NRA, which had nothing to do with this incident, is an agenda.


NRA lobbying for more loose gun control is an agenda, you purposely being this dense and obtuse to points that outright disprove your claims is an agenda.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What are the chances of a student ending up dead like this?


I mean how many school shootings have we had this calendar year so far?


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> NRA lobbying for more loose gun control is an agenda, you purposely being this dense and obtuse to points that outright disprove your claims is an agenda.



You're missing the point.  There's nothing wrong with having an agenda.  There's something wrong with letting students skip school because they support your agenda.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> You're missing the point.  There's nothing wrong with having an agenda.  There's something wrong with letting students skip school because they support your agenda.



You mean you feel it is wrong for students to express their opinions on a matter that has too many times affected them?  For their own voice to be heard after they've been affected by yet another tragedy?


----------



## Zenith (Feb 20, 2018)

honestly we should stop posting in the Cafe' until baconbits relinquishes his moderator position. In all honesty -- like I always try to be -- this is not an attack on his person (as far as I'm concerned he can be an upstanding member of his community offline) but his callous need to flatten the complex facets of reality and act like everything is either a "left" or "right" issue is factually detrimental for the section and takes away from having an earnest and to-the-point discussion.

Isn't there someone more fit for the job? With all the users on here I don't think I'm asking too much. Another quick fix -- at least for me, is to be allowed to put moderators on Ignore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Uuuuuuuuuuh how are you going to talk about taking away 





> "the *right* of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


while supporting an amendment for a WELL REGULATED MILITIA?

It doesn't matter how old they are, they are citizens of the same country as the "adults".
That's just heinous.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Gun control is an agenda.  *Protesting the NRA, which had nothing to do with this incident*, is an agenda.



The same NRA that has more government influence than the education sectors in U.S.A. had absolutely nothing to with a mass shooting?


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> The same NRA that has more government influence than the education sectors in U.S.A. had absolutely nothing to with a mass shooting?



No, they didn't, anymore than people who support your right to have a driver's license have anything to do with a drunk driver killing someone innocent, or an advocate for legal immigrants has anything to do with an illegal immigrant killing someone.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> No, they didn't, anymore than people who support your right to have a driver's license have anything to do with a drunk driver killing someone innocent, or an advocate for legal immigrants has anything to do with an illegal immigrant killing someone.



Neither of those have a lobby thats powerful and makea tangible impact in the way our legislation gets made.  You csnt ignore that the nra donates millions to our piliticians.  Theyre not the same at all.  And no i dont think the nra is to blame directly for this tragedy but to think they're some random group that has no effect is ludicrous


----------



## Zenith (Feb 20, 2018)

actually I'm the best, but you can be #2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> I mean how many school shootings have we had this calendar year so far?


I mean, you should crunch numbers...


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2018)

Zenith said:


> keep doing you Ava, you're the best ahah




the evil staff took away my powers to delete ratings


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I mean, you should crunch numbers...





Here u go


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuh how are you going to talk about taking away
> while supporting an amendment for a WELL REGULATED MILITIA?
> 
> It doesn't matter how old they are, they are citizens of the same country as the "adults".
> That's just heinous.



There's a big difference between someone's right to do something and whether something is right to do.  The kids like every citizen have a right to protest, just like you have a right to call your mother on Mother's Day and call her a piece of trash.  But there's a difference between a right and what's right to do.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2018)

Zenith said:


> honestly we should stop posting in the Cafe' until baconbits relinquishes his moderator position. In all honesty -- like I always try to be -- this is not an attack on his person (as far as I'm concerned he can be an upstanding member of his community offline) but his callous need to flatten the complex facets of reality and act like everything is either a "left" or "right" issue is factually detrimental for the section and takes away from having an earnest and to-the-point discussion.
> 
> Isn't there someone more fit for the job? With all the users on here I don't think I'm asking too much. Another quick fix -- at least for me, is to be allowed to put moderators on Ignore.


Yami for Super Mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Neither of those have a lobby thats powerful and makea tangible impact in the way our legislation gets made.



That has nothing to do with whether they're responsible for this tragedy.  If you want to look for an agency to blame look at the FBI, who missed tips on this guy.



Parallax said:


> You csnt ignore that the nra donates millions to our piliticians.



So do Teacher's unions, unions, churches and corporations.  They aren't responsible for the actions of some evil person set on killing the innocent.  The primary responsibility remains with the guy who shot up the school.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 20, 2018)

Annnndddd Baconbits is abusing his moderator powers yet again, deleting another post he doesn't like while calling it 'flaming'.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Annnndddd Baconbits is abusing his moderator powers yet again, deleting another post he doesn't like while calling it 'flaming'.


I noticed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

zeroantizero said:


> When I was in school, truancy was a criminal offense. I miss those days.



Criminal?  What school did you go to where they started arresting kids for cutting class?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> Gun control isn't the answer, gun control allows a tyrannical government to assume power relatively easy.


No.  A tyrannical government forms due to weak state institutions, that doesn't pertain to the US.  Even if the US were a tyranny, you think some rifles and handguns would protect you from the might of the military?


baconbits said:


> That's irrelevant to my point. My point is that the school is showing their agenda by allowing students to utilize school time to do political actions. You can disagree with that if you want with appeals to emotion, but at the end of the day the school is allowing the students to utilize time meant for education to make a political appeal. This would not be condoned if they were advocating for the right to carry weapons to defend themselves or something from the right.



I disagree.  One of the jobs of the school is to prepare the student for the real world.  Logically, If the student is unable to learn due to a non-safe environment, then they can exercise their right as a citizen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Detective , stick to the original title, please.
> 
> As for the topic itself... I don't see why students are doing this when they should be studying.  Allow adults to do the protesting and do it when you're not on time that is set for education.  These emotionally high strung movements are interesting but usually vapid.



lol I hadnt even noticed the dislikes on this post 

we need a thread to record these historic cafe moments


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 20, 2018)

When children are smarter than our leaders. Oh how low society has fallen.

Anyways good on them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I disagree.  One of the jobs of the school is to prepare the student for the real world.  Logically, If the student is unable to learn due to a non-safe environment, then they can exercise their right as a citizen.



They can, but would the school allow them to advocate for school choice, for example?



Normality said:


> lol I hadnt even noticed the dislikes on this post
> 
> we need a thread to record these historic cafe moments



Can't keep a good man down, lol.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> When children are smarter than our leaders. Oh how low society has fallen.
> 
> Anyways good on them



I'll worry when children fail to be smarter than leaders.

Young people's job is to be less shitty individuals than their ancestrals. This way the world becomes better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> They can, but would the school allow them to advocate for school choice, for example?


It's not much different than striking due to unfair working conditions.  A student has the right to learn in a safe environment, If that right is infringed then the student is within their right to be upset.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 20, 2018)

You’re insane and please do delete this, what an absolute horrible mind set you have.

These kids are being gunned down during school. They have every fucking right to protest DURING school time. As a future educator, I applaud these kids and would gladly join them at the risk of losing my job. These kids are the future and I wish the adults in the world could follow their example.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Posting this here as well:


> *Trump pushes ban on 'bump stocks' — devices that turn weapons into 'machine guns'*
> 
> 
> President announced Tuesday that he has recommended that "bump stocks" — devices that let semi-automatic weapons fire hundreds of rounds per minute — be banned.
> ...


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> You’re insane and please do delete this, what an absolute horrible mind set you have.
> 
> These kids are being gunned down during school. They have every fucking right to protest DURING school time. As a future teacher, I applaud these kids and would gladly join them at the risk of losing my job. These kids are the futures and I wish the adults in the world could follow their example.


Mod vs mod 

Go, kids, go!  kids  protests,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Mod vs mod
> ]


Two go in, one comes out.

Which leaves a position open...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muah (Feb 20, 2018)

What will gun control do though? So now I dont have a gun, how am i suppouse to protect myself? Are they going to take guns away from everybody in america including the millions of unregistered rifles? How will ppl protect their land? Walk onto a farmhouse and kill everybody there and wait for the cops to notice?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2018)

Muah said:


> What will gun control do though? So now I dont have a gun, how am i suppouse to protect myself? Are they going to take guns away from everybody in america including the millions of unregistered rifles? How will ppl protect their land? Walk onto a farmhouse and kill everybody there and wait for the cops to notice?


Well if you were paying attention to the conversation at all - which you apparently have not - you wouldn't be asking this question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 20, 2018)

Muah said:


> What will gun control do though? So now I dont have a gun, how am i suppouse to protect myself? Are they going to take guns away from everybody in america including the millions of unregistered rifles? How will ppl protect their land? Walk onto a farmhouse and kill everybody there and wait for the cops to notice?


Do you know of anyone who wanted to ban guns within the last week?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Plus carrying a sword, calling 911, investing in a security system are all protected by the constitution.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 20, 2018)

The right wing media ensuring they are the shittiest humans alive by attacking the survivors of mass shootings. Stay classy you deluded fucks.


> *How rightwing media is already attacking Florida teens speaking out*
> 
> As students rise up to demand gun control the right aims to take them down, along with anyone who offers them support
> 
> ...


Source

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-already-attacking-florida-teens-speaking-out

Reactions: Like 2 | Sad! 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

> Yet enduring tragedy does not make anyone a source of wisdom on legislation.”


Neither does being a turdish pundit


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

> “heavily coached on lines and is merely reciting a script”.



Well speeches are usually written before hand.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Posting this here as well:


Excellent news I'm 100% for this and a step in the right direction

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Breadman (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> There's a big difference between someone's right to do something and whether something is right to do.  The kids like every citizen have a right to protest, just like you have a right to call your mother on Mother's Day and call her a piece of trash.  But there's a difference between a right and what's right to do.



So wait... you don't think it's right that students are protesting about how the American Government refuses to take action and search for ways to prevent them from being gunned down?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> So wait... you don't think it's right that students are protesting about how the American Government refuses to take action and search for ways to prevent them from being gunned down?



Weapons should be allowed so people have the ability to fight the government, as per the 2nd ammendment.

Unless it's to protest against a decision for the govenment to legalize weapons. Then it's not okay.

Conclusion: what matters is protecting the weapons, not the people's ability to fight the government.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Weapons should be allowed so people have the ability to fight the government, as per the 2nd ammendment.
> 
> Unless it's to protest against a decision for the govenment to legalize weapons. Then it's not okay.
> 
> Conclusion: what matters is protecting the weapons, not the people's ability to fight the government.


I mean, children should just sit quietly while they're being gunned down, they don't know any better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aduro (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> So do Teacher's unions, unions, churches and corporations. They aren't responsible for the actions of some evil person set on killing the innocent. The primary responsibility remains with the guy who shot up the school.


Teacher's unions don't forbid people from doing any research that could possibly rely on state restrictions on education.
The NRA frequently blocks research by the CDC on the grounds that the results could possibly be used to push for any laws on gun legislation. The NRA is a corrupt pressure group that allows gun manufacturers to directly fund legislators with incredibly biased results. Politicians like Rubio and Cruz made tens of thousands from the NRA. Now they're failing to act on the issue.
The NRA is a group dedicated to stopping the passing of legislation designed to keep guns from people who cannot handle them responsibly or safely. Every time someone who should not be holding a gun for obvious reasons gets hold of a gun, and totally unsurprisingly murders a bunch of people, they are responsible.



Muah said:


> What will gun control do though? So now I dont have a gun, how am i suppouse to protect myself? Are they going to take guns away from everybody in america including the millions of unregistered rifles? How will ppl protect their land? Walk onto a farmhouse and kill everybody there and wait for the cops to notice?


An untrained amateur with a gun isn't going to be able to do anything to protect their land anyway. If a terrorist happens right in front of a random person with a gun they're much more likely to shoot the wrong person in a panic than they are to do anything helpful. There need to be legally enforced, fair and throrough tests before people are handed guns. At bare minimum, character references and the ownership of a safe to keep a gun in should be a requirement.



GRIMMM said:


> B-but, muh second amendment.


Y'know that it actually says "in a well regulated militia"... ie people with a reasonable amount of training or at least sanity should be allowed to carry guns. Just like the state gives people the right to drive as long as they have a reasonable amount of driving competence. And also it was written when a gun was something that took like 5 minutes to load and wasn't going to reliably hit someone 30 feet away.  It wasn't meant to give anyone with anything less than a substantial violent criminal record the right to pick up a fully automatic weapon in a supermarket.


----------



## quicksilver (Feb 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Criminal?  What school did you go to where they started arresting kids for cutting class?



It was Texas law until 2015, as a misdemeanor. The punishment was a $500 fine.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> So wait... you don't think it's right that students are protesting about how the American Government refuses to take action and search for ways to prevent them from being gunned down?



I see them protesting against the NRA, who had nothing to do with this shooting.

I see them calling for gun control.  That isn't going to prevent this tragedy, not when the FBI had opportunities to stop this guy already and failed to do so.



Aduro said:


> Teacher's unions don't forbid people from doing any research that could possibly rely on state restrictions on education.



The NRA can't either; all they can do is advocacy.  Their advocacy doesn't make them responsible for this atrocity.



Aduro said:


> The NRA is a group dedicated to stopping the passing of legislation designed to keep guns from people who cannot handle them responsibly or safely.



That's not true.  The NRA has supported legislation that limits the rights of gun owners.  They simply don't support most gun control because most gun control is a flimsy attempt to restrict the rights of people who should have every right to have a weapon.



Aduro said:


> An untrained amateur with a gun isn't going to be able to do anything to protect their land anyway.



First, you don't know that.  An untrained amateur with a weapon at least has a chance.  Without a weapon they have no chance.  Beyond that, I'm talking about training people.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m stepping in to say that while this is an extremely raw subject at the moment and we all have strong feelings about it, let’s try to remember the humanity in one another. It’s okay to be angry and it’s okay to feel disgust. My only hope is that these conversations happening across the world will lead to better understanding, productivity and problem solving instead of hatred and division. Even though it feels hopeless, try to reach deep down for patience and strength in these sad times.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

People need to get mad and stay mad and loud until things change.

Tired of this fucking shit every month/ other month. 
=]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> People need to get mad and stay mad and loud until things change.
> 
> Tired of this fucking shit every month/ other month.
> =]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> The NRA has supported legislation that limits the rights of gun owners


Such as?


baconbits said:


> I see them protesting against the NRA, who had nothing to do with this shooting.



Lol I think you know how much power the NRA has as a lobbying corporation.  Even these children can see it.


----------



## Eros (Feb 20, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> because students are the ones getting gunned down?


That's exactly why. Also, while there are some exceptions, most schools were . Thus, I don't know why anyone here takes issue with students exercising their 1st Amendment rights after the tragic event last week and many similar tragedies in the past. The real problem is the ambiguity of the 2nd Amendment. There is but one way to remedy that problem, but they don't have the balls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Virus (Feb 20, 2018)

Just impose stricter gun laws/control ffs.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> I’m stepping in to say that while this is an extremely raw subject at the moment and we all have strong feelings about it, let’s try to remember the humanity in one another. It’s okay to be angry and it’s okay to feel disgust. My only hope is that these conversations happening across the world will lead to better understanding, productivity and problem solving instead of hatred and division. Even though it feels hopeless, try to reach deep down for patience and strength in these sad times.



bacon can't even do that.

Why are you trying to step in and soften the shit coming down on him when he ALWAYS brings it on himself? 

The guy can try, I dunno, not being ignorant as fuck from time to time? 

I always will remember bacon is a fellow human being. An absolutely contemptible human being that I have zero respect for, but a human being.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm convinced anyone still supporting the GOP at this point has a complete lack of humanity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2018)

When students wanted to take a break and get extensions on their exams because Trump got elected, I scoffed and said they should grow up.  When some of them decided to ditch class for non-school-related causes like police brutality and women's rights, I sympathized, but I viewed it as an excuse to get out of class. 

Throughout a child's life, adults tell them to shut up and sit down.  Sometimes they really should shut up and sit down.  But not all the time.  Sometimes adults don't actually have it all figured out.  Sometimes standing up and being loud is part of growing, part of being an active member of the community, of the school, of the soon-to-be young adult population.  Sometimes the people in power, with their tailored suits, wrinkly skin and 50-year-old mindsets need to shut up and sit down.  School-specific issues affect students.  The closer they are to adulthood, the less dumb and clueless they are relative to the average voter.  When a mass shooting happens, for the nth time, you let them make their voice heard.

I remember once someone in my high school killed herself, and an assembly was dedicated the next day for the school to mourn her death.  I wonder if an adult, whether a teacher or parent, had the audacity to ask why time was taken out of the school day to mourn that student's death instead of studying.   If they did, it wasn't out loud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I see them protesting against the NRA, who had nothing to do with this shooting.
> 
> I see them calling for gun control.  That isn't going to prevent this tragedy, not when the FBI had opportunities to stop this guy already and failed to do so.



The NRA, and namely Wayne LaPierre, are responsible for this current climate in gun culture. He stoked fear, paranoia, and political extremism because the NRA is not a gun advocacy group, it is a marketing group and their financiers sell guns.



> The NRA can't either; all they can do is advocacy.  Their advocacy doesn't make them responsible for this atrocity.



The NRA is in large part responsible for the lack of research on guns, which @Amol was referring to. Of course you wouldn't know this.





> That's not true.  The NRA has supported legislation that limits the rights of gun owners.  They simply don't support most gun control because most gun control is a flimsy attempt to restrict the rights of people who should have every right to have a weapon.



No. Gun control is a regulatory act like any other. There's nothing flimsy about it. You are just an ideologue fed talking points and mindlessly repeating them. Also you're dead wrong, the NRA has fought continuously against things like universal background checks:



You have no idea what the fuck you're talking about on the issue. You're only coming to the NRA's side because they are a right-wing organization and the state of your blind ideologue characteristics has instilled a Pavlovian response where you must defend the right any time it is criticized. 



> First, you don't know that.  An untrained amateur with a weapon at least has a chance.  Without a weapon they have no chance.  Beyond that, I'm talking about training people.



@Subarashii already pointed out to you why this argument is full of shit. Yet this is what I mean about you. You absolutely refuse to educate yourself. 

People like you are absolutely ruinous in positions of leadership, and if there were more like you, we really would be in hell. No afterlife needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> There's a big difference between someone's right to do something and whether something is right to do.  The kids like every citizen have a right to protest, just like you have a right to call your mother on Mother's Day and call her a piece of trash.  But there's a difference between a right and what's right to do.



Do you have stocks in the NRA at stakes or something?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Do you have stocks in the NRA at stakes or something?



Doubtful, just an ideologue that has refused to bother trying to educate himself lest the facts undermine his ideology.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> So wait... you don't think it's right that students are protesting about how the American Government refuses to take action and search for ways to prevent them from being gunned down?



Oh they can protest, just not during school days except Friday, and only on Saturday if they finished all of their homework’s. Furthermore they can only protest from 7 pm to 8 pm as to not impede on day time trafic.
Everyone must leave by 8:05 pm because cities in the us just arnt safe after dusk. Hence why there is a voice for more guns around these parts of the forum.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

You know, for all of their talks against left minded people of being snowflakes, when it comes to guns, republicans can turn into a blizzard of pampered special little snowflakes.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I remember once someone in my high school killed herself, and an assembly was dedicated the next day for the school to mourn her death.  I wonder if an adult, whether a teacher or parent, had the audacity to ask why time was taken out of the school day to mourn that student's death instead of studying.   If they did, it wasn't out loud.



There's a elemental difference between taking time to remember the lost and using that as a moment for teaching and understanding loss and marching on the capital using school funds to attack the NRA.  The former is a strictly human response, dealing with the emotions the students feel; the second relates to the emotions but is entirely political.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> There's a elemental difference between taking time to remember the lost and using that as a moment for teaching and understanding loss and marching on the capital using school funds to attack the NRA.  The former is a strictly human response, dealing with the emotions the students feel; the second relates to the emotions but is entirely political.



Yeah bacon, you go tell them haters on Naruto Forums. How dare students use school funds to demand improved safety.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> There's a elemental difference between taking time to remember the lost and using that as a moment for teaching and understanding loss and marching on the capital using school funds to attack the NRA.  The former is a strictly human response, dealing with the emotions the students feel; the second relates to the emotions but is entirely political.


Like I pointed out already, this political issue relates to their schools.  Whether you agree with it or not, you can't escape the reality that their motives are based in school safety.  Second, if you admit that schools aren't emotionally neutral factories composed of robots and there's always room to postpone scheduled activity for an urgent social gathering or cause, then you should revise your condescending approach to the issue.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Like I pointed out already, this political issue relates to their schools.  Whether you agree with it or not, you can't escape the reality that their motives are based in school safety.  Second, if you admit that schools aren't emotionally neutral factories composed of robots and there's always room to postpone scheduled activity for an urgent social gathering or cause, then you should revise your condescending approach to the issue.



afg, the answer is simple.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

@Seiko 

Put your name on these ratings and actually say something


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> afg, the answer is simple.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> @Seiko
> 
> Put your name on these ratings and actually say something


That would defeat the schtick.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Here u go


What are the chances of a student ending up dead like this?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What are the chances of a student ending up dead like this?



Did you not read the article and the breakdown of each shooting?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Did you not read the article and the breakdown of each shooting?


Come on now, you know he didn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Did you not read the article and the breakdown of each shooting?


Do you have an answer?

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Do you have an answer?



Do you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Do you?


Miniscule.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What are the chances of a student ending up dead like this?





Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Do you have an answer?





Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Miniscule.



"I'm going to ask questions and make short posts so nobody questions how much I understand or read."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Do you have an answer?


You're asking questions and i presented data I'm not surw what more you want, you're being obtuse


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> "I'm going to ask questions and make short posts so nobody questions how much I understand or read."


I think both are clear from his questionable grammar.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> You're asking questions and i presented data I'm not surw what more you want, you're being obtuse


A data set that has not much to do with the question.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think both are clear from his questionable grammar.



Your motivations are questionable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What are the chances of a student ending up dead like this?


Of death due to being shot? Of actually having a shooting happen?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> A data set that has not much to do with the question.
> 
> 
> Your motivations are questionable.


You asked me what are the odds how is data not the only proper way to evaluate that question?  I'm not sure what standards you're looking for


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Is Kalondo going to be our first verified Russian troll? Some admin do an IP on him please.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Your motivations are questionable.


This makes no sense. What ulterior motive could I have for wanting kids to not get shot. You’re talkng to someone who has actually owned a gun, you know because bobcats and snakes. 

I didn’t need aome Rambo shit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> You asked me what are the odds how is data not the only proper way to evaluate that question?  I'm not sure what standards you're looking for


Okay, i answered. Miniscule.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Of death due to being shot? Of actually having a shooting happen?



Go back a couple of pages.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This makes no sense. What ulterior motive could I have for wanting kids to not get shot. You’re talkng to someone who has actually owned a gun, you know because bobcats and snakes.
> 
> I didn’t need aome Rambo shit.



No, just the usual destroy your opponent, tear drinking and other msg board bs.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Okay, i answered. Miniscule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So because you think it's miniscule that makes it an acceptable loss to have our children gunned down in schools and do absolutely nothing about it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> No, just the usual destroy your opponent, tear drinking and other msg board bs.


This is an anime forum. No one is destoryed by us talking to them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Okay, i answered. Miniscule.


Apathetic and short sighted.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> You asked me what are the odds how is data not the only proper way to evaluate that question?  I'm not sure what standards you're looking for





Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is Kalondo going to be our first verified Russian troll? Some admin do an IP on him please.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This makes no sense. What ulterior motive could I have for wanting kids to not get shot. You’re talkng to someone who has actually owned a gun, you know because bobcats and snakes.
> 
> I didn’t need aome Rambo shit.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Apathetic and short sighted.



Better off ignoring him.

I *don't *have to wonder how one like baconbits feels that scum of humanity like D'Souza or trolls here are the only ones that he finds a commonality with on this issue. Ideologues are hard of feeling shame.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2018)

You have to be a special type of human excrement to taunt kids that just saw their friends murdered in broad daylight.  It's almost like these deranged sociopaths don't understand that you can support pro-gun policy without going out of your way to be a socially tactless troglodyte.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh he also did this shit.


----------



## Amol (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah please put  Kalondo Zephyrin in your ignore list. He has tendency to purposefully act obtuse to derail the thread. 
You can't 'debate' with him because he is never going to give you straight answer.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Cipher97 (Feb 21, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh he also did this shit.


I guess by his logic.......



Is what he's basically wants these kids to do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> So because you think it's miniscule that makes it an acceptable loss to have our children gunned down in schools and do absolutely nothing about it?


If you are gonna have trains, cars etc... Accidents will happen. It is absolutely miniscule compared to the number of students and US population.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is an anime forum. No one is destoryed by us talking to them.



Racist get's thrown around like candy. That is the  equivalent of a dude with baseball bat walking up to you saying you raped his 4 year old. People treat this place as place for social dominance bs.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Apathetic and short sighted.



You mean, being aware of history.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Better off ignoring him.
> 
> I *don't *have to wonder how one like baconbits feels that scum of humanity like D'Souza or trolls here are the only ones that he finds a commonality with on this issue. Ideologues are hard of feeling shame.



I mean look at your side. Instead self reflection and changing the messaging...

It's Russia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Amol said:


> Yeah please put  Kalondo Zephyrin in your ignore list. He has tendency to purposefully act obtuse to derail the thread.
> You can't 'debate' with him because he is never going to give you straight answer.



Said no right winger on this site ever in one year.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You mean, being aware of history.


"I think it's fine if we repeat our mistakes and do the same thing forever."


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> If you are gonna have trains, cars etc... Accidents will happen. It is absolutely miniscule compared to the number of students and US population.



So the answer is yes you are fine with our babies murdered in cold blood and nothing being done.  Good to know.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Racist get's thrown around like candy. That is the  equivalent of a dude with baseball bat walking up to you saying you raped his 4 year old. People treat this place as place for social dominance bs.



how is this the equivalent at all? please explain.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm old enough to remember Columbine the day that it happened.  I remember it vividly as much as 9-11and the OJ Chase.  Im so confused and so angry and so tired that its been nearly 20 years and nothing has changed.  Maybe it's emotional but i keep seeing young boys and girls getting mowed down year after year after year and we see people just throw up their arms and go nothing can be done and I sincerely hope none of them experience the pain of having to lose their child in cold blooded murder because nobody deserves that but I just wished they gave a damn.  Is that so much to ask?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> I'm old enough to remember Columbine the day that it happened.  I remember it vividly as much as 9-11and the OJ Chase.  Im so confused and so angry and so tired that its been nearly 20 years and nothing has changed.  Maybe it's emotional but i keep seeing young boys and girls getting mowed down year after year after year and we see people just throw up their arms and go nothing can be done and I sincerely hope none of them experience the pain of having to lose their child in cold blooded murder because nobody deserves that but I just wished they gave a damn.  Is that so much to ask?



Baby Boomers.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 21, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> My only hope is that these conversations happening across the world



This is strictly a Murica problem not world problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> how is this the equivalent at all? please explain.


Because it is pretty much the worse or second worse thing you can call someone.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I think it's fine if we repeat our mistakes and do the same thing forever."


This does not even register in world history or US history.



Parallax said:


> So the answer is yes you are fine with our babies murdered in cold blood and nothing being done.  Good to know.


I am fine with an imperfect free society.  Or one that is marchintg towards that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> This does not even register in world history or US history.


You underestimate social change. It could.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> This does not even register in world history or US history.
> 
> 
> I am fine with an imperfect free society.  Or one that is marchintg towards that.



So you're not denying it.  You are ok with our children being gunned down.  Good to know.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> This does not even register in world history or US history.
> 
> 
> I am fine with an imperfect free society.  Or one that is marchintg towards that.


I do try to bite my tongue and be fair but you are a charlatan and a joke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> So you're not denying it.  You are ok with our children being gunned down.  Good to know.


Death happens....

I don't have to like it, but it is what it is.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You underestimate social change. It could.



It won't. The ;left puritans will run out of juice soon.



Parallax said:


> I do try to bite my tongue and be fair but you are a charlatan and a joke


I don't give fuck what you think and you don't have a mob to chase me away so STFU or look impotent.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Death happens....
> 
> I don't have to like it, but it is what it is.
> 
> ...



you dont deny that its ok for our children to be mowed down and murdered

good to know
no wonder they protest


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> you dont deny that its ok for our children to be mowed down and murdered
> 
> good to know
> no wonder they protest


Where did say that?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Where did say that?


you never denied my information or data or my words in my last handful of posts im not sure why you're suddenly denying my posts or statements.  You have a lot of audacity to question my statements when they're based on your own posts


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> you never denied my information or data or my words in my last handful of posts im not sure why you're suddenly denying my posts or statements.  You have a lot of audacity to question my statements when they're based on your own posts


it's based on giant leap of logic. Not on what i wrote.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> it's based on giant leap of logic. Not on what i wrote.


Say that you have a problem with children being gunned down on an all-too-frequent basis.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Say that you have a problem with children being gunned down on an all-too-frequent basis.


I wish it would not happen. Human life is precious.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I wish it would not happen. Human life is precious.


That's not what I asked you to say, now is it.


----------



## Azula (Feb 21, 2018)

No historian worth his/her salt will ignore all of this.

It's going to have a separate chapter(s) in books 50 years from now.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> That's not what I asked you to say, now is it.


Say, this say that...
That's not how this works.

Say that you have a tiny penis.



-Azula- said:


> No historian worth his/her salt will ignore all of this.
> 
> It's going to have a separate chapter(s) in books 50 years from now.



Your ''worthy'' historians will be ignored in textbooks and general interest hsitory.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 21, 2018)

The responses from the right are baffling in this thread. Mental gymnastics, deflection, attempting to appear empathetic whilst actually being passive, dismissal of young people's opinions, dismissal and ignorance of neutral research and studies, posting NRA sponsored stats and studies, whataboutery, liberal "conspiracy" posts, denying democratic rights under the 1st Amendment. Jesus wept...

This last page has been particularly obtuse. To sum it up as a metaphor.

@Parallax  and @Yami Munesanzun attempting to score goals on a football pitch (by holding Kalondo to his words and fake empathy), only for the goal to go wide as the goalposts are shifting every 5 minutes (Kalondo changing his position constantly and not actually debating).

You honestly couldn't make it up. I'm gonna make a new bingo card purely to post in every mass shooting thread from this point onwards.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If I couldn't keep my children safe to the point where they deem me incompetent and take matters into their own hands, I'd be embarrassed too.



You either die a Charlotte D. Kurisu, or live enough to become a Bacon A. UncleThomas


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> You either die a Charlotte D. Kurisu, or live enough to become a Bacon A. UncleThomas


What is wrong with a black person taking a ''white'' identity exactly or not associating with the majority of blacks when it comes to politics?


----------



## Azula (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Your ''worthy'' historians will be ignored in textbooks and general interest hsitory.



Maybe if you typed in all caps, STOP DISCUSSING THIS IT NO IMPORTANT, you may succeed.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

-Azula- said:


> Maybe if you typed in all caps, STOP DISCUSSING THIS IT NO IMPORTANT, you may succeed.


Nah, i just intend to argue till all you got is personal attacks.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Nah, i just intend to argue till all you got is personal attacks.


Because your points is arleady beaten 

You insist spill non sensical garbage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Because your points is arleady beaten
> 
> You insist spill non sensical garbage


My points will survive and shall be validated. Also they were not beaten in the context of this discussion.
Just something does not make sense to me i do not dismiss it, i deconstruct it, that is what debaters do.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Bacon, did you not read my post itself? This entire thread is not based on a single article title, but is a thread for the official news of this great and mass movement which deserves a topic of it's own. I even stated in the OP for other's to include their own links for further discussion.
> 
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu or @mr_shadow - I am sorry to trouble you, but an unfortunate person with reading comprehension issues basically fucked over my thread's main convo title point. Can you please change it back to US - Student Walkout and Protest Thread - Prerequisite Adult Education?
> 
> This thread is not about the NRA, it's about students who are taking action to have their voice heard, using the current events to spur further protest because the adults in America failed.


soooo the title won't be changed back?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> My points will survive and shall be validated. Also they were not beaten in the context of this discussion.
> Just something does not make sense to me i do not dismiss it, i deconstruct it, that is what debaters do.



This doesn't make any sense

Reactions: Winner 1 | Old 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Eros said:


> That's exactly why. Also, while there are some exceptions, most schools were . Thus, I don't know why anyone here takes issue with students exercising their 1st Amendment rights after the tragic event last week and many similar tragedies in the past. *The real problem is the ambiguity of the 2nd Amendment. *There is but one way to remedy that problem, but they don't have the balls.


Agree!  The first amendment is must more clear than the 2nd.  

I don't see anyone in WELL REGULATED militias anymore, so claiming everyone can have a gun (which isn't even a well regulated industry) is absolute bullshit.  
I mean, I own one but I'm not a fucking lunatic and guess what? There was a background check and waiting period 



			
				baconbits said:
			
		

> There's a big difference between someone's right to do something and whether something is right to do. The kids like every citizen have a right to protest, just like you have a right to call your mother on Mother's Day and call her a piece of trash. But there's a difference between a right and what's right to do.


Yeah, these students have a protected RIGHT to protest and voice their opinions on how it feels to get gunned down in a classroom.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Agree!  The first amendment is must more clear than the 2nd.
> 
> I don't see anyone in WELL REGULATED militias anymore, so claiming everyone can have a gun (which isn't even a well regulated industry) is absolute bullshit.
> I mean, I own one but I'm not a fucking lunatic and guess what? There was a background check and waiting period
> ...


Does Twitter count as being well regulated?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Does Twitter count as being well regulated?



By 2nd amendment "well regulated" standards, yes.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> This doesn't make any sense


It will still win out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2018)

So the number 1 trending video on youtube is pushing conspiracy theories about school shootings now.

Social media, the darkest timeline. If 9/11 had happend today, this would be likely the same

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Hitt (Feb 21, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> If 9/11 had happend today, this would be likely the same


You don't remember that bullshit "Truther" movement?  It's the exact same shit.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> So the number 1 trending video on youtube is pushing conspiracy theories about school shootings now.
> 
> Social media, the darkest timeline. If 9/11 had happend today, this would be likely the same


I take releasing the CIA archives and Freemasonary disbanded along with the Bilderberg Group over endless war.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2018)

Inuhanyou said:


> So the number 1 trending video on youtube is pushing conspiracy theories about school shootings now.
> 
> Social media, the darkest timeline. If 9/11 had happend today, this would be likely the same


It's denial. Same people who deny the holocaust happened.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2018)

Hitt said:


> You don't remember that bullshit "Truther" movement?  It's the exact same shit.



That's what i'm saying. It would be even worse because of social media movements


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 21, 2018)

Fox news proposing turning kids into soldiers to deal with shooters. The reasonable voices on the right can probably be counted with 1 hand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m having so many complicated emotions reading this thread that I can only express them with a poem I made out of kalondo’s posts.





			
				Kalondo Zephyrin said:
			
		

> Problem.
> 
> 
> Captain Hyperbole here to save the day
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Winner 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

This topic has certainly revealed an appalling deficiency of character in many of our posters here, including one of the staff even.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 21, 2018)

but it was not unexpected


----------



## Eros (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Agree! The first amendment is must more clear than the 2nd.
> 
> I don't see anyone in WELL REGULATED militias anymore, so claiming everyone can have a gun (which isn't even a well regulated industry) is absolute bullshit.
> I mean, I own one but I'm not a fucking lunatic and guess what? There was a background check and waiting period


I'm not even advocating the banning of guns at all. Rather, I want a Constitutional Convention in which a new firearms Amendment can be created that takes a clear language. I'm not a lunatic either. There are countries like Czech Republic and Switzerland that allow gun ownership as a privilege and without the idiocy.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This topic has certainly revealed an appalling deficiency of character in many of our posters here, including one of the staff even.


You go to an anime forum looking for saints?


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> I’m having so many complicated emotions reading this thread that I can only express them with a poem I made out of kalondo’s posts.



Ok, this was funny.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Say, this say that...
> That's not how this works.


So you _don't_ take issue to children being gunned down on an all-too-frequent basis.

I mean, you could've just straight up admitted that and we all could be on our merry way.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 21, 2018)

Until America gets its shit together, I will continue to laugh at how they're so pathetic that they can't even save their own children from themselves.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Bacon, did you not read my post itself? This entire thread is not based on a single article title, but is a thread for the official news of this great and mass movement which deserves a topic of it's own. I even stated in the OP for other's to include their own links for further discussion.
> 
> @Charlotte D. Kurisu or @mr_shadow - I am sorry to trouble you, but an unfortunate person with reading comprehension issues basically fucked over my thread's main convo title point. Can you please change it back to US - Student Walkout and Protest Thread - Prerequisite Adult Education?
> 
> This thread is not about the NRA, it's about students who are taking action to have their voice heard, using the current events to spur further protest because the adults in America failed.



@mr_shadow 

@Xiammes 

@Marcelle.B 

Just quoting again for assistance in this regard. This is a blatant abuse of Bacon's power, and also a failure on his part by having either an ignorance to sentence structure on word context, or just total lack of reading comprehension altogether.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You go to an anime forum looking for saints?



Well most people here seem capable of apathy.

Though some of them...


----------



## Soca (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> @mr_shadow
> 
> @Xiammes
> 
> ...


Changed upon request, but you're gonna have to go through shadow or bacon if they change it back again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Changed upon request, but you're gonna have to go through shadow or bacon if they change it back again.



No worries, homie. I appreciate the prompt reply and response, as always.

@mr_shadow is good peoples, but the time difference and his work schedule is a bit of an issue.

Regarding Bacon, I will be sending you a PM to discuss a few options I feel may be necessary to ensure his obvious defects are addressed. Thanks


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 21, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So you _don't_ take issue to children being gunned down on an all-too-frequent basis.
> 
> I mean, you could've just straight up admitted that and we all could be on our merry way.


Just because i don't want immediate action which will not do jack does not mean i do not take issue with it. Does not mean i would not turn in a mass shooter on the loose.



Yoshua said:


> Until America gets its shit together, I will continue to laugh at how they're so pathetic that they can't even save their own children from themselves.


Do you feel the same way about Norway?


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Well most people here seem capable of apathy.
> 
> Though some of them...



Go on...



Detective said:


> No worries, homie. I appreciate the prompt reply and response, as always.
> 
> @mr_shadow is good peoples, but the time difference and his work schedule is a bit of an issue.
> 
> Regarding Bacon, I will be sending you a PM to discuss a few options I feel may be necessary to ensure his obvious defects are addressed. Thanks



What about the defects of the fellow posters?


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh no he didn't.




> *Trump's solution to school shootings: arm teachers with guns*
> 
> The US president said he will consider a proposal to arm school teachers in an attempt to prevent mass shootings
> 
> ...


Source

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...on-to-school-shootings-arm-teachers-with-guns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh btw @Kiba's Slut Boy those kids came out and specified they weren't actors.  You can go bury yourself now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Oh no he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






"Arm the teachers with guns!  What could possibly go wrong!  Benefit the NRA!  Make America Great Again!"


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Oh btw @Kiba's Slut Boy those kids came out and specified they weren't actors.  You can go bury yourself now.



> The Kids come out and said that they weren't actors amidst the firestorm.

Ok, I believe them (despite the videos and pics collaborating with the media)
I believe them.


The Victim kids from the listening session today are far more believable, less scripted and genuine than those ones covered by MSM.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Go on...



Regardless of your opinion on guns, if you come here and fail to show you give a shit about dead children, you are showing you lack apathy.

And I'm not talking about you in particular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Regardless of your opinion on guns, if you come here and fail to show you give a shit about dead children, you are showing you lack apathy.
> 
> And I'm not talking about you in particular.



*AS THE OP OF THIS THREAD, I AM REQUESTING USERS WHO CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION TO FOLLOW THE BELOW GUIDELINE:
*
IF YOU COME ACROSS A USER WHO DESPITE ALL LOGICAL ARGUMENTS TO THE CONTRARY, ALL PLEAS OF COMMON DECENCY OR COURTESY AS FELLOW HUMAN BEINGS, CONTINUES TO PUSH AN ILLOGICAL AND INHUMAN, OR SIMPLY APATHETIC RHETORIC OR JUSTIFICATION TO WHAT IS AN EXTREMELY EMOTIONAL AND SERIOUS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION, SIMPLY IGNORE THEM. 

NO MAGICAL IGNORE OR SUPER IGNORE BUTTONS NECESSARY. SIMPLY CHOOSE NOT TO RESPOND. DO NOT QUOTE THEM. DO NOT ENGAGE IN ANY FURTHER CONVERSATION WITH THEM. JUST LEAVE THEM BE. ALLOW THEM TO WASTE THEIR TIME POSTING SOMETHING THAT IS NOT EVEN WORTH A SECOND OF YOUR ATTENTION.

IF OTHERS WHO ARE COMMON TROLLS(i.e. For example purposes, BACONBITS, KIBA'S SLUT BOY, KALONDO ZEPHYRIN, etc) CHOOSE TO PICK UP AND CARRY OR QUOTE THE DISCUSSION OF SOMEONE SIMILAR TO THEMSELVES, LET THEM DO SO, BUT PLEASE DO NOT ENGAGE IN CONVERSATION WITH THEM. I KNOW IT MAY SEEM DIFFICULT, AS A LOGICAL AND SOUND MINDED PERSON TO LET SOMEONE STATE SOMETHING MORALLY WRONG AND INCOMPREHENSIBLE, BUT LET IT GO.

HERE IS WHAT WILL HAPPEN IF YOU DO DECIDE TO FOLLOW THIS ADVICE. YOU TAKE AWAY THEIR INCENTIVE TO BE HERE, YOU TAKE AWAY ANY ODD POSITIVE FEELINGS THEY MAY EXPERIENCE FROM UNNECESSARILY TROLLING OTHERS, AND EVENTUALLY AFTER THEY GET TIRED OF TRYING TO BRING ATTENTION TO THEMSELVES, YOU TAKE AWAY THEIR PRESENCE ALTOGETHER.

THIS TACTIC HAS WORKED FLAWLESSLY IN THE SPORTS SECTION, IT CAN WORK HERE. ALL I ASK IS YOUR COOPERATION. 

CONTINUE TO DISCUSS POSITIVELY AMONGST OURSELVES ON THIS IMPORTANT TOPIC, BUT PLEASE HEED THE ABOVE REQUEST. 

THANK YOU,

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 21, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Oh no he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just outrageous.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> *AS THE OP OF THIS THREAD, I AM REQUESTING USERS WHO CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION TO FOLLOW THE BELOW GUIDELINE:*
> 
> IF YOU COME ACROSS A USER WHO DESPITE ALL LOGICAL ARGUMENTS TO THE CONTRARY, ALL PLEAS OF COMMON DECENCY OR COURTESY AS FELLOW HUMAN BEINGS, CONTINUES TO PUSH AN ILLOGICAL AND INHUMAN, OR SIMPLY APATHETIC RHETORIC OR JUSTIFICATION TO WHAT IS AN EXTREMELY EMOTIONAL AND SERIOUS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION, SIMPLY IGNORE THEM.
> 
> ...



Imo someone could make a bot.

Every time someone quotes such a person, the bot will tag the person and inform they are a troll.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo someone could make a bot.
> 
> Every time someone quotes such a person, the bot will tag the person and inform they are a troll.



Honestly, I think that won't even be necessary. That implies making an effort to actively create an option toward a specific individual who is not worth your time.

That's why simply ignoring is the answer. And ignoring without even actively using a function like the NF Ignore or Super Ignore features actually makes an impact because it essentially insults them by stating without a doubt that they are nothing. There is no user to respond to if you take away their existence.

I broke one of our Admins, Preet, using this tactic. He was so damn butthurt that his only action of defense was to ban me for 45 minutes for erasing his presence in a thread, before unbanning after compremising himself to the NF rules because what I did was neither against the rules nor illogical. Nor using any special code or the like. It was just convincing everyone else to excerise the right to choose whom they respond to. 

Just please have faith that I know exactly what I am doing, because it has worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Imo someone could make a bot.
> 
> Every time someone quotes such a person, the bot will tag the person and inform they are a troll.



And gave the word “troll” added to their username.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Honestly, I think that won't even be necessary. That implies making an effort to actively create an option toward a specific individual who is not worth your time.
> 
> That's why simply ignoring is the answer. And ignoring without even actively using a function like the NF Ignore or Super Ignore features actually makes an impact because it essentially insults them by stating without a doubt that they are nothing. There is no user to respond to if you take away their existence.



Theres a flaw in your plan.

Seto will never follow it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Theres a flaw in your plan.
> 
> Seto will never follow it.



There is no flaw, because I have this covered, and Seto himself is aware of this.



Read my post at the top of the above link page. Specifically Clause # 4. You essentially apply the same tactic to the person who chooses to engage the troll, and that gives incentive for them not to do it, unless they don't want anyone else not actively choosing to engage in conversation with them.

You might not be aware, but Preet was an issue for a number of years, especially since he was given further staffing powers, and we basically eradicated his annoyance very, very simply by employing this method. He tried to bring followers who were like minded to himself in order to get around it, but we basically adblocked their avatars and sigs, and ignored them too. After a while, it was like there was essentially weird formatting gaps in each thread page, because no one engaged in conversation with them.

Imagine how demoralizing it would be to have someone actively choose to state without any words necessary(because they feel your worth is less than zero, and ignore you) that you don't exist. And there is nothing wrong with it, because there is no rule against choosing whom you discuss or engage in conversation with.

It's basically an isolation tactic. Works flawlessly. The only requirement is self-control.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> *AS THE OP OF THIS THREAD, I AM REQUESTING USERS WHO CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION TO FOLLOW THE BELOW GUIDELINE:*
> 
> IF YOU COME ACROSS A USER WHO DESPITE ALL LOGICAL ARGUMENTS TO THE CONTRARY, ALL PLEAS OF COMMON DECENCY OR COURTESY AS FELLOW HUMAN BEINGS, CONTINUES TO PUSH AN ILLOGICAL AND INHUMAN, OR SIMPLY APATHETIC RHETORIC OR JUSTIFICATION TO WHAT IS AN EXTREMELY EMOTIONAL AND SERIOUS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION, SIMPLY IGNORE THEM.
> 
> ...



hmph, and some of you guys claim your not in a bubble


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry for the double post, folks.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> There is no flaw, because I have this covered, and Seto himself is aware of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *4. If anyone else enters the thread and tries to engage him in a conversation, they are fucking dead to you. Apply the same Reverse Rules to that person. This rule is is place if that bastard tries to bring Blender rednecks in to try and counter your Herculean Double Team efforts.*



This rule is important.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Now to continue the discussion:

Is anyone else going to be watching the students speaking their thoughts and plans tonight on the CNN Townhall meeting at 9 PM/2100 EST Hours? Should be very valuable to what steps they will take next to excercise their right to protest, and hopefully accomplish what the adults in the US have failed to do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2018)

Actually removing Chie from ignore for the first time in over a year because I want to adblock his avatar.

This gun be gud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Damn, the feelings of these people.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm honestly surprised that Trump hasn't endorsed the "actor conspiracy" yet.


----------



## very bored (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Damn, the feelings of these people.



Just started watching the livestream, and I think it's interesting that even the Republicans are supporting some kind of gun control.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Atlas said:


> I'm honestly surprised that Trump hasn't endorsed the "actor conspiracy" yet.



Because you can't do that with minors if they truly are minors because there can be a papertrail linked to their guardians. Or really anyone in general if a proper name is given. Any reporter worth their reputation can easily debunk/prove whether or not that person exists in the capacity they state, and whether there was a trail of money from a temporarily unknown source. It just takes a little digging. 

There are also ways to check where a kid is registered in school, and it poses a risk of exposure to the kid if their peers have a viral video showing them basically going against what the other kids support... which opens anyone trying to bribe a kid to say what they want through their parents, in case anything happens to them in terms of retaliation.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

OH SHIT THE KID ASKED RUBIO IF HE CAN SAY WITHOUT A DOUBT THAT HE WILL NOT ACCEPT NRA MONEY FROM THIS TIME ONWARDS

OH SHIT

WHY THE FUCK HAVEN'T ADULTS ASKED THIS SO FUCKING BLUNTLY BEFORE?

STRAIGHT FIRE

THE PROPER KIND OF FIRE THAT SHOULD BE OCCURING

NOT THE PHYSICAL KIND


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

REPUBLICANS SO FUCKED WHEN THESE KIDS BECOME ADULTS


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT THE KID ASKED RUBIO IF HE CAN SAY WITHOUT A DOUBT THAT HE WILL NOT ACCEPT NRA MONEY FROM THIS TIME ONWARDS
> 
> OH SHIT
> 
> ...



post the video bruh


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT THE KID ASKED RUBIO IF HE CAN SAY WITHOUT A DOUBT THAT HE WILL NOT ACCEPT NRA MONEY FROM THIS TIME ONWARDS



That friend accepted money from that cunt's family who now runs the Department of Education, what makes them think that rodent piece of shit wouldn't accept money from the NRA?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 21, 2018)

very bored said:


> Just started watching the livestream, and I think it's interesting that even the Republicans are supporting some kind of gun control.


Same here, just started watching and thought the same.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

"Sorry, Rubio, I can't look at you without looking at the barrel of an AR-15 and at Nikolas Cruz."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Because you can't do that with minors if they truly are minors because there can be a papertrail linked to their guardians. Or really anyone in general if a proper name is given. Any reporter worth their reputation can easily debunk/prove whether or not that person exists in the capacity they state, and whether there was a trail of money from a temporarily unknown source. It just takes a little digging.
> 
> There are also ways to check where a kid is registered in school, and it poses a risk of exposure to the kid if their peers have a viral video showing them basically going against what the other kids support... which opens anyone trying to bribe a kid to say what they want through their parents, in case anything happens to them in terms of retaliation.



Well, you know Trump doesn't exactly care about facts or consequences. I figured he would have went on a tweet storm about it. 



very bored said:


> Just started watching the livestream, and I think it's interesting that even the Republicans are supporting some kind of gun control.



PR pretty much says they have to. They would severely damage their future in politics if they said they were against it to the faces of the students.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Well, you know Trump doesn't exactly care about facts or consequences. I figured he would have went on a tweet storm about it.



It would be an easier criminal charge to convict than the current collusion investigation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT THE KID ASKED RUBIO IF HE CAN SAY WITHOUT A DOUBT THAT HE WILL NOT ACCEPT NRA MONEY FROM THIS TIME ONWARDS
> 
> OH SHIT
> 
> ...



They have nothing to fear. No money to lose, no seat to lose, no job to lose. Nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 21, 2018)

i found it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Normality said:


> i found it



NO FUCKS GIVEN

KID BASICALLY ETHERED HIM

RUBIO'S SOUL LEFT HIS BODY


----------



## very bored (Feb 21, 2018)

Atlas said:


> PR pretty much says they have to. They would severely damage their future in politics if they said they were against it to the faces of the students.



We said the same thing several times during Trump's campaign, and Rubio dodged the NRA funding question.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 21, 2018)

Normality said:


> i found it


THIS is what we need. The current generation grilling and questioning these politicians that support our so called well being. I'm sick and tired of having to be politically correct in order to not be labeled as some "unruly millennial" I want them to be angry and convey their anger to these old, rich white men in charge. 

Proud of this guy and all of his brave classmates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Atlas said:


> They have nothing to fear. No money to lose, no seat to lose, no job to lose. Nothing.



Pretty much.  Politics is a job where you paint a bull's-eye on your back.  Not even a celebrity's life is under so close a microscope, I think.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

"WILL MY SCHOOL CAMPUS BE SAFE WHEN I RETURN? BECAUSE MYSELF AND OTHERS WON'T UNTIL IT IS SAFE"


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> "WILL MY SCHOOL CAMPUS BE SAFE WHEN I RETURN? BECAUSE MYSELF AND OTHERS WON'T UNTIL IT IS SAFE"



Yeah. *Drops Mic*

Imagine if all students across America did this?


----------



## Alita (Feb 21, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Oh no he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More proof that Trump is insane.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

THIS NRA LADY IS THE LIKE ULTIMATE SHILL

YOU CAN TELL SHE HAS NO EMOTION, THIS IS SO TRANSPARENT

SHE LIKELY HAD A STRATEGY SESSION TO PRACTICE HER DEFENCE


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> THIS NRA LADY IS THE LIKE ULTIMATE SHILL
> 
> YOU CAN TELL SHE HAS NO EMOTION, THIS IS SO TRANSPARENT
> 
> SHE LIKELY HAD A STRATEGY SESSION TO PRACTICE HER DEFENCE



That NRA video said as much. She is like a real life NRA bot.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Theres a flaw in your plan.
> 
> Seto will never follow it.



Excuse me? I'm not the one responding to types like Chie or whatnot.

I only respond to bacon because he's a mod and it has helped over the years for people to see he's not a credible individual.


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

EMMA LIKE:

_I'm_ really _happy for you_, I'ma let _you_ finish, _but ANSWER MY FUCKING QUESTION
_
Also:

OH SHIT, THIS TEACHER IS LITERALLY QUIZZING THIS NRA MONSTER

CLASS IS IN SESSION


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 21, 2018)

man this NRA plastic bitch is catching a beating 

GO MILLENNIALS!


----------



## very bored (Feb 21, 2018)

"I want you to give me every question you have." 

Brave words.


----------



## Alita (Feb 21, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> THIS is what we need. The current generation grilling and questioning these politicians that support our so called well being. I'm sick and tired of having to be politically correct in order to not be labeled as some "unruly millennial" I want them to be angry and convey their anger to these old, rich white men in charge.
> 
> Proud of this guy and all of his brave classmates.



Rubio is up for reelection in 2018 right? I really hope the people of Florida finally vote him and the rest of the corrupt GOP out of office.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Florida definitely has its priorities in order.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

THIS SHERIFF IS THE FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Rubio, piece of shit that he is, at least had a little soul left to feel shook.

This lady is the devil


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Florida definitely has its priorities in order.



I'm surprised that hasn't been brought up in this town hall discussion.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Florida definitely has its priorities in order.



The fuck is this


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Florida definitely has its priorities in order.



It's the same place where Rubio got elected AGAIN, so it's not surprising.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> THIS NRA LADY IS THE LIKE ULTIMATE SHILL
> 
> YOU CAN TELL SHE HAS NO EMOTION, THIS IS SO TRANSPARENT
> 
> SHE LIKELY HAD A STRATEGY SESSION TO PRACTICE HER DEFENCE



Where was this said?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Rubio is up for reelection in 2018 right? I really hope the people of Florida finally vote him and the rest of the corrupt GOP out of office.



Anyone with an "R" next to their name is in danger. The more time passes, the more support they lose. Especially after Trump took office. Country is getting woke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

The energy from earlier is gone... she played the crowd, she played the sheriff, and did so without any guilt or shame

What a monster


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

In other words, she completely dodged the actual question in favor of making the issue about mental illness.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

This bitch...


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 21, 2018)

LMAO this is hilarious coming from her, she says this but her organization is the main opponent of stricter gun laws or at the very least better background checks or criteria when it comes to owning a gun. 

You can’t say that an individual shouldn’t have had a gun and then turn around and fight legislations that helps to ensure individuals like that don’t have easy access to guns.

She can at least be a little more subtle with her BS


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Adults fucked this up

The kids were asking the right questions

Were shooting straight fire

But the adults killed the momentum with their bullshit stupid questions which weren't straight to the point enough to enforce

This is Golden State 3-1 all over again


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2018)

Keep these clips coming.  I want all the juicy bits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheriff is GOAT


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

OUR GOD HE'S AN AWESOME GOD HE REIGNS FROM HEAVEN ABOVE AND WITH POWER AND LOVE OUR GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

SHERIFF WITH THAT VOTING REMINDER COMEBACK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## kluang (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OUR GOD HE'S AN AWESOME GOD HE REIGNS FROM HEAVEN ABOVE AND WITH POWER AND LOVE OUR GOD IS AN AWESOME GOD


Blessing the rifles?

Are they hunting Vampires? Werewolves? Midgets? Trolls?


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

American Adults, you fucking suck.

NRA lady was allowed the freedom to use her tactics to a tee. The kids would be the truly unpredictable ones. And her had rustled earlier.

Fuck, Trump is likely to hire her to replace Huckabee Sanders now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 21, 2018)

Did the sheriff say more than this?  I can't shake the suspicion that he's playing to the crowd but has otherwise gun-centric views.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 21, 2018)

CNN couldn't staged that more if they tried


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Did the sheriff say more than this?  I can't shake the suspicion that he's playing to the crowd but has otherwise gun-centric views.



He was earnest, and had the crowd on his side, in addition to strong points. But the lady was basically utilizing every opportunity to Floyd Mayweather and outlast the question session. She also basically said the same shit over and over, but utilizing tactics like calm voice, and fake agreeing.

First half of the show was on point because the kids destroyed the politicians, the 2nd half evil won, because the adults were too dumb to attack her properly.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Why did no one ask Dana about how much money the NRA gives to the GOP?

Likely because the NRA questions were screened. This was probably the only way CNN could get them to appear.

It was a big fucking mistake to bring in a professional corporation like them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> Why did no one ask Dana about how much money the NRA gives to the GOP?
> 
> Likely because the NRA questions were screened. This was probably the only way CNN could get them to appear.
> 
> It was a big fucking mistake to bring in a professional corporation like them.



It's so crazy how on point the children are. If these kids were in power, they'd fix America quicker than both of the corrupt ass parties we have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Florida definitely has its priorities in order.


The second amendment doesn’t grant you the right to bare smut now does it???

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

Fucking disgusted

She earned her paycheque tonight.

Fuck CNN, you had one job, one fucking job and you got played like a fiddle. You never bring in a corporation without parameters in place to check them.

For those of you wondering why I seem especially pissed off, it is because the tactics she used is something I see often, because my job entails business risk assessment, recommendations and executions on how to mitigate issues and maximize results, and PR to communicate it. Basically fixing. That is what she did like a fucking shark.

When it  outwardly appeared like she attacked  the law enforcement sector and government, what she was really doing was a very clever counterdodge/redirect to discredit the social and news media outlets that are like CNN or anything left (which is something the Alt-Right only recently began doing too). She called out Reuters and Buzzfeed and reinforced the sheriff to call it as fake news since he was saying she had wrong information when she was speaking about the 33 home visits for the murderer without any criminal action pursued. She basically dogwhistle/orchestra conductor controlled that entire exchange.

Fuck, this is straight up from the damage control playbook. Fixing 101, and she was coached well.


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2018)

I am so encouraged seeing these children  fight the good fight.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

@Detective In other words, it only affirms that the GOP and White House will refuse to do anything actually constructive in strengthening gun control legislation.

What is next, allowing people to own artillery, tanks and battleships?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2018)

What just happened on CNN?  I'm not near a TV so I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What just happened on CNN?  I'm not near a TV so I have no idea what's going on.



Short form: the NRA gas-lighted the discussion.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Short form: the NRA gas-lighted the discussion.


What discussion?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Detective In other words, it only affirms that the GOP and White House will refuse to do anything actually constructive in strengthening gun control legislation.
> 
> What is next, allowing people to own artillery, tanks and battleships?



How else are we going to combat the military if they attack us?


----------



## Detective (Feb 21, 2018)

THIS IS WHAT THEY NEEDED TO USE AGAINST HER, IF IT WAS ME ASKING THE QUESTIONS


Would have fucking destroyed her mental illness dodges from the beginning.

Then followed up with the counter punch southpaw style to ask her how much money the NRA donates to the GOP party every year

Would have taken the government re-direct out of the question as well, because it would have reinforced the NRA was the ones enabling them

My finisher would have been to ask her what the Year over Year revenue stream for the NRA was during the period of time after the assault weapons ban expired, and what sort of future would the NRA have if a mass ban on weapons occured. What would they do to support a ban on mass assault weapons?

Ask them questions that are not in their best interest because the thing about people is, there is always fear for the unknown. A fear for loss of what matters most to them, which for the NRA is $$$.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)

Detective said:


> THIS IS WHAT THEY NEEDED TO USE AGAINST HER, IF IT WAS ME ASKING THE QUESTIONS
> 
> 
> Would have fucking destroyed her mental illness dodges from the beginning.
> ...



Don't forget, they need to be asked why the hell the Russians are sending them money.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What discussion?



Exactly.  They gaslighted it so that there was no discussion in the end, from what I'm hearing.



Atlas said:


> How else are we going to combat the military if they attack us?



Ah, misarchism is such a wonderful thing, isn't it?

But seriously, some people even argue how the Founding Fathers allowed private citizens to own artillery and battleships as a defense for the argument of being allowed to own firearms.

It's like people don't grasp the temporal disconnect between different time periods which makes how things were in the past unfeasible in the present.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What just happened on CNN?  I'm not near a TV so I have no idea what's going on.


Towns hall meeting between the The Florida school shooting survivors, the NRA and Marco Rubio


----------



## Atlas (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey guys, Trump "hear you".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 22, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Rubio is up for reelection in 2018 right? I really hope the people of Florida finally vote him and the rest of the corrupt GOP out of office.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Allow adults to do the protesting


Then go protest for them


baconbits said:


> Why are they being allowed to miss class?


 Do you know what a protest is?


RemChu said:


> People need to get mad and stay mad and loud until things change.
> Tired of this fucking shit every month/ other month. =]


  ^


Atlas said:


> How else are we going to combat the military if they attack us?


 I dunno if you're being sarcastic or not but will respond anyway.
I can empathize with this concern a little bit, but that's not really the motive that you hear. The people fighting hardest for less gun control aren't the oppressed but the oppressors. This is anti-gun control for the sake of maintaining the status quo, not keeping government in check. This ad is sending the opposite message.
[/quote]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 22, 2018)

Reznor said:


> he people fighting hardest for less gun control aren't the oppressed but the oppressors. This is anti-gun control for the sake of maintaining the status quo, not keeping government in check.



"We are oppressing you for the sake of people's freedom and rights", I presume is the implication of that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 22, 2018)

Normality said:


> i found it



God, politicians slimey as fuck.
You wave money in front of them and they will beg you how high they have to jump.
....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

Ashi said:


> The second amendment doesn’t grant you the right to bare smut now does it???
> 
> Hmmmmm?



Indeed:


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Towns hall meeting between the The Florida school shooting survivors, the NRA and Marco Rubio


Shit really?  I can only imagine how that turned out.


Sherlōck said:


>



Wait What?  I'm pretty sure he was just re-elected this past cycle.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Shit really?  I can only imagine how that turned out.



It went like this, exactly like this:


----------



## Roman (Feb 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I don't see why students are doing this



Students being shot to death in schools is no good reason for other students to protest against the fact that their safety is compromised during times for studying? Really? Complacency is the catalyst for shortcomings and failings, and it's precisely because people have been complacent that it's come to this.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Roman said:


> Students being shot to death in schools is no good reason for other students to protest against the fact that their safety is compromised during times for studying? Really? Complacency is the catalyst for shortcomings and failings, and it's precisely because people have been complacent that it's come to this.


Hey i like shortcomings, feel no need to join the Borg.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 22, 2018)

> On March 14, will be joining a nationwide protest called. They're being organized by the same group that organized the Women's March on Washington the day after President Trump's inauguration. The idea is to walk out of class for 17 minutes in commemoration of the 17 students that were shot in Parkland, Florida and to call on Congress to pass gun legislation. This is something they on Tuesday as Marjory Stoneman Douglas students watched in the gallery.
> 
> Regardless of how you feel about the issue of gun control or what should be done to protect our schools (you can read my opinion ), our schools, knowing that this is going to happen, should be taking steps to stop it. They are responsible for the safety of our children, who's supervising them during this "walkout"? If the argument is they don't feel safe in school, are they going to feel safer outside unsupervised? Is the school liable for anything that should happen to these students while they're out? If they are being supervised by teachers, then is it really a protest or just a controlled assembly?
> If you're going for a "teaching moment," I don't think it's right to teach kids that if you don't like what's going on, just get up and leave. It's the school's job to teach, classes should be held and those who don't attend those classes should have consequences, protest or not.





This article is just as tone deaf as baconbits. The other ones on this site are even worse except for maybe one. Note these articles are from a conservative radio station.



> When survivors of the school shooting in Parkland banded together and called BS on the government's inaction America sat up and took notice. Now there are planned student and teacher walkouts, sit-ins and marches planned across the country for April 20th, the anniversary of the Columbine killings.
> 
> I heard some initial reaction to those Parkland survivors that I found at the very least disturbing. They were called self-absorbed and snowflakes by some. Others called out their liberal parents. Shocking to me considering these were the very kids who were there; barricaded in classrooms, hearing the gunshots, seeing the blood, watching their friends die, seeing their teachers' dead bodies.
> 
> ...






I put this here to show both are conservative writers however one is tone deaf while the other gets it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

It's like Bacon is stuck in a infinite time loop of the 1950's but in this scenario he's white blonde hair blue eye man.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2018)

I hope all the children protest in that school and it blows up in their face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

And for the record the age of the generation that protested against the Vietnam war was what again? Exactly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 22, 2018)

If I was a parent of one of those kids, I'd give them my blessing to protest if they wanted to. 
Then take them to Disney World if they did and got suspended.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Universities are going to look at this in a positive light. It'll be a CV booster to list you were suspended for protesting not letting your peers get shot. 

That we're in a timeline of schools discouraging students from participating in the government is harrowing.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

This is also a civil rights violation of the first amendment, punishing students for exercising their free speech and right to assemble. Just sucks this is in the horrible state of Texas, but it has precedence from the Supreme Court.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 22, 2018)

Man kind of fucked up world we live in. 
It is crap when students are protesting of the fact that nobody is doing anything about the fact that they are getting killed left and right. 
Fuck those adults. 
I hope each and every student walks out. Hell I will even encourage those students to change schools who don't care about their lives and forbidding their protest. Let them go bankrupt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

-You can't voice you're opinion if you're a celebrity

>Elect a reality tv star to the most powerful office in the Land, and tolerate other celebrities with like-minded opinions to voice their opinion

- White kid shoot up the place, its not the time to talk about gun control and he's mentally ill

>Immigrant or Minority/Brownie commits similar act, let's immediately talk about immigration control and generalize an entire section of the planet and label them criminals

- March for white nationality in the name of ethnic cleansing, exercising their 1st amendment right. You are the problem if you punch them in the mouth

> Willingly advocate suspension/expulsion of Students exercising their right to protest for trying not to be shot up in their own classroom. Has no problem mocking, or wishing harm on the victims.


Maybe we need to address the elephant in the room, we all want everyone at the table for discussion as equals but fact is not everyone is educated, mature, reasonable enough to do so. These individuals are a brick wall can't get through them, so only way is over them.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> >Immigrant or Minority/Brownie commits similar act, let's immediately talk about immigration control and generalize an entire section of the planet and label them criminals




fyi, the shooter might get his public defender removed because they think he is inheriting $800k and needs to pay his own legal fees.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2018)

A good point, and something advocates of that terrible idea of arming teachers never considered, obviously @baconbits


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A good point, and something advocates of that terrible idea of arming teachers never considered, obviously @baconbits


Well that and do you as a student want that one pissy teacher to bring a gun to school?


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 22, 2018)

Arm teachers with guns, then conservatives can shift around awkwardly when news breaks out over a teacher killing students with their new gun, or a student stealing their teacher's gun and killing someone with it, because the average teacher isn't trained to properly use, store, and maintain a gun. 

"Highly trained military-level experience with a firearm and hand to hand combat" isn't exactly on the job requirements for being a teacher. If that's really what the right wants to push, then they should damn well be prepared to increase their wages and benefits for having to put up with that shit.

Which they won't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> Arm teachers with guns, then conservatives can shift around awkwardly when news breaks out over a teacher killing students with their new gun, or a student stealing their teacher's gun and killing someone with it, because the average teacher isn't trained to properly use, store, and maintain a gun.
> 
> "Highly trained military-level experience with a firearm and hand to hand combat" isn't exactly on the job requirements for being a teacher. If that's really what the right wants to push, then they should damn well be prepared to increase their wages and benefits for having to put up with that shit.
> 
> Which they won't.



But what if the teachers were all part of the US military?
If not, there could always be a tsa check in every single schools. Just remember kids to show up 2 hours before class start.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A good point, and something advocates of that terrible idea of arming teachers never considered, obviously @baconbits


Training someone to have calm, clear, tactical mindset for such a situation isn’t practical for teachers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A good point, and something advocates of that terrible idea of arming teachers never considered, obviously @baconbits





Samus Aran said:


> Well that and do you as a student want that one pissy teacher to bring a gun to school?





HolyHands said:


> Arm teachers with guns, then conservatives can shift around awkwardly when news breaks out over a teacher killing students with their new gun, or a student stealing their teacher's gun and killing someone with it, because the average teacher isn't trained to properly use, store, and maintain a gun.
> 
> "Highly trained military-level experience with a firearm and hand to hand combat" isn't exactly on the job requirements for being a teacher. If that's really what the right wants to push, then they should damn well be prepared to increase their wages and benefits for having to put up with that shit.
> 
> Which they won't.


All of the above, yes



Alwaysmind said:


> But what if the teachers were all part of the US military?
> If not, there could always be a tsa check in every single schools. Just remember kids to show up 2 hours before class start.




Let's take a look at demographics of teachers
>Majority women

Military demographics are majority men with

There's not a lot of overlap between teachers, male or female, and being in the military.  
There are initiatives to get veterans to become teachers but there are vastly more non-military teachers than there are military teachers.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 22, 2018)

This has become pretty nonpartisan too. It's as good a greenlight as you'll ever get to stop playing politics beyond needing the attentions of politicians. Some people _do_ have to play politics and they won't let a good crisis go to waste, but at this point nobody really gives a shit who pushes this through, who takes the credit, who makes it their platform, who tries to use it to further their career or the control of their party. We just want it done.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> -You can't voice you're opinion if you're a celebrity
> 
> >Elect a reality tv star to the most powerful office in the Land, and tolerate other celebrities with like-minded opinions to voice their opinion
> 
> ...


You tried that, it resulted in the electoral mess you are in.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You tried that, it resulted in the electoral mess you are in.


What?  What do you even mean?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You tried that, it resulted in the electoral mess you are in.



I’m Canadian so that you is misplaced first of all.
Second of all none of that happen


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Parallax said:


> What?  What do you even mean?





Huey Freeman said:


> I’m Canadian so that you is misplaced first of all.
> Second of all none of that happen


No? Turning the colleges into nuthouses, the cake wars, not letting Gay Marriage happen state by state...

Trying to shame the Duck Dynasty guy out of existence, Kaep support despite him being a friggin Castro fan, politicizing the fuck out of Sports in a partisan way...


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2018)

Why are conservative women so great ?
Why are they better than liberal women in every possible measure ?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> No? Turning the colleges into nuthouses, the cake wars, not letting Gay Marriage happen state by state...
> 
> Trying to shame the Duck Dynasty guy out of existence, Kaep support despite him being a friggin Castro fan, politicizing the fuck out of Sports in a partisan way...



I mean the duck dynasty was right to be shamed.  If you say incendiary things then people are gonna react.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Why are conservative women so great ?
> Why are they better than liberal women in every possible measure ?


The fuck you know about women, huh gay boiii?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 22, 2018)

When people point out the pitfalls in your suggestion, rather than take criticism and adapt your world view, what do you do? Double down on your idiotic idea.



> *Donald Trump stands by proposal to give teachers guns: 'Attacks would end!'*
> 
> 
> President expands upon idea to arm some teachers in schools
> ...


Source

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/feb/22/trump-proposal-teachers-guns-schools

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EJ (Feb 22, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> When people point out the pitfalls in your suggestion, rather than take criticism and adapt your world view, what do you do? Double down on your idiotic idea.
> 
> 
> Source
> ...



Stay making a fool out of himself.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 22, 2018)

http://www.businessinsider.com/scie...-been-successful-in-reducing-mass-shootings-8

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Why are conservative women so great ?
> Why are they better than liberal women in every possible measure ?


Using footnotes and the Chicago Style, please provide supporting documents to backup this claim.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Parallax said:


> I mean the duck dynasty was right to be shamed.  If you say incendiary things then people are gonna react.


Where does he come from?

What did he say?

How old is he?

Would you prefer that he would lie to you?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2018)

You know I forgot one thing about all this. 

Black teachers.

Especially black male teachers under 50.

Do you really think the NRA or the GOP ever means to include blacks getting armed? Fuck no.

Do you really think they are going to see someone like that strapped and not immediately jump to the worst conclusion?

Jesus, especially in urban areas I can just IMAGINE the fucking police incidents that will come from that...

35 YEAR-OLD CHICAGO SCHOOLTEACHER SHOT DEAD BY BY THE CPD IN ROUTINE TRAFFIC STOP

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2018)

Has CNN ever done a town hall for all the black on black shootings in Gun-Free Chicago ?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know I forgot one thing about all this.
> 
> Black teachers.
> 
> ...


Do they have a problem giving guns to black soldiers?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know I forgot one thing about all this.
> 
> Black teachers.
> 
> ...



Or Muslim teachers. There's no way this wouldn't become a big fiasco.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## HolyHands (Feb 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know I forgot one thing about all this.
> 
> Black teachers.
> 
> ...



Yep, just like poor Philandro Castile.

Worked at a school. Legal gun owner. Got shot. NRA responded with little more than a shrug.

His story will be replicated if we give teachers guns.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 22, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> When people point out the pitfalls in your suggestion, rather than take criticism and adapt your world view, what do you do? Double down on your idiotic idea.
> 
> 
> Source
> ...


NOPE


Maybe he needs to go into a classroom and experience for himself what it’s like. A teacher is in charge of taking care of and watching over 20+ kids. That’s 20+ kids all running around and teachers constantly trying to keep track of all of them, teach them and make sure that there safe. Why should a teachers job be made even harder when we force them to have guns? You think they want to add another worry to their ever ending list? And that worry would not only be being too afraid or in shock to fire it if they ever had (and be in legal trouble) or have a constant fear that a student will obtain the gun because they can.

I also find it funny that these are the same ppl that reject gun laws bc “they’re find a way to obtain them either way” but are completely ignorant of the fact that if a student was deranged enough, they’d find a way to get the gun from the classroom.

I shouldn’t have to be forced or required to have a gun or learn how to use one. It’s the governments  job to protect us and they have a duty to students as well.

Also it tells you the state of this country and society when the conversation has actually turned into teachers owning guns. Guns in the schools?? Is this really what our society as come to? We should all be terrified. 

Like seriously you aren’t only responsible for taking care of 20+ kids but you also have to make sure they have high test scores and get them ready for college and OH YEAH you better learn how to use a gun as well! 

Like no teachers don’t get paid enough for this bs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Where does he come from?
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> ...



Why does it matter where he is from or how old he is?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Reznor (Feb 22, 2018)

Most teachers are past middle aged and women. An athletic, male student could easily take it from her unless she's holding the class at gun point the whole period.

I don't object to individual schools strategically giving a few teachers guns, but standard practice of this and making it the main solution is bad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 22, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Why does it matter where he is from or how old he is?



STOP FUCKING REPLYING TO TROLLS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> Why are conservative women so great ?
> Why are they better than liberal women in every possible measure ?



It’s kinda funny to hear her talk about the GOP not needing to change it’s views when that’s what it did in the 60’s when it decided for some reasons that they should win the votes of the Dixiecrats.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2018)

Normality said:


> STOP FUCKING REPLYING TO TROLLS


Do something about it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Reznor said:


> Most teachers are past middle aged and women. An athletic, male student could easily take it from her unless she's holding the class at gun point the whole period.
> 
> I don't object to individual schools strategically giving a few teachers guns, but standard practice of this and making it the main solution is bad.



Yeah it's kind of stupid.

The problem is that this type of idea doesn't come from a place of "how can we stop gun violence", but rather "how can we provide an answer to the gun problem that doesn't reduce the number of guns (and if possible actually increases it)"

Never mind the fact that gun manufacturers are probably lobbying this kind of idea. They will give guns to the children themselves if they have the chance.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

Normality said:


> STOP FUCKING REPLYING TO TROLLS



Do your part too. Don't reply to people who reply to trolls. Ignore them and post other things.



The plan is to isolate the trolls by isolating the conversation from them. So if Para wants to talk to Kalondo, nobody talks to Para.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 22, 2018)

Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.



More cost effective than gun control?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> More cost effective than gun control?


What...? I mean, yes actually it is, by orders of magnitude, but that's beside the point.  You can have both.  When conservatives are throwing around the idea of arming and training teachers it begs the question why you can't just have a police officer stationed.  They make around the same as a teacher and you only need one per school.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2018)

Amol said:


> Man kind of fucked up world we live in.
> It is crap when students are protesting of the fact that nobody is doing anything about the fact that they are getting killed left and right.
> Fuck those adults.
> I hope each and every student walks out. Hell I will even encourage those students to change schools who don't care about their lives and forbidding their protest. Let them go bankrupt.



To clarify, while the world has issues, what is fucked up here specifically is the US.

5% of the world population. Over 31% of the gun violence in a public setting.

I do agree with your closing sentiments. They must utilize their right to protest, and if it fucks up the school system or government as a resut, well that is fine. Nothing is worth protecting so hard, especially the status quo, if you will only continue to lose innocent lives over it.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.


In case you're being serious.  The simple issue is money and manpower.

For instance, North Charleston, near where I live, has 78 schools.  That means the NCPD needs to have 78 additional officers on duty for school hours, which won't be very useful past those times and thus have to either be part time or put to other tasks during those off times/summer.  You see the obvious problem I assume.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2018)

For the size of any given high school in the US one single arm cop isn’t going to stop or deter it. Infact all it does is maybe allow the guy to kill maybe 12 instead of 17. It also makes him/her the first target. And if there’s multiple shooters then it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Detective (Feb 22, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Do something about it





Detective said:


> *AS THE OP OF THIS THREAD, I AM REQUESTING USERS WHO CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION TO FOLLOW THE BELOW GUIDELINE:*
> 
> IF YOU COME ACROSS A USER WHO DESPITE ALL LOGICAL ARGUMENTS TO THE CONTRARY, ALL PLEAS OF COMMON DECENCY OR COURTESY AS FELLOW HUMAN BEINGS, CONTINUES TO PUSH AN ILLOGICAL AND INHUMAN, OR SIMPLY APATHETIC RHETORIC OR JUSTIFICATION TO WHAT IS AN EXTREMELY EMOTIONAL AND SERIOUS TOPIC OF DISCUSSION, SIMPLY IGNORE THEM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitt (Feb 22, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> For the size of any given high school in the US one single arm cop isn’t going to stop or deter it.


I'll give them this and only this, having a trained guard would certainly lower the death rate in any school that has one stationed.  But the problem remains who the fuck is paying for all this.  Those guards won't come cheap, and the idea of stationing retired volunteer vets to do it is laughable as already outlined in this thread.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.



In nyc schools have a security guard. However, aside from stopping fights, they also are there to shame youngsters who aren’t punctual as they are in charge of the lateness book. 8:00 am means 8:00 am, not 8:01 or 8:05.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.


Cop wasnt able to stop Columbine tho


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.




*Sheriff: Armed deputy never went into school to engage gunman during shooting*

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (CBS12) — The armed school resource deputy assigned to Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School on the day of the mass shooting "never went in," to confront the killer, according to Sheriff Scott Israel.

The SRD, identified by the sheriff's office as Deputy Scot Peterson, resigned after being suspended without pay by the sheriff's office Thursday morning. Peterson "hid behind a concrete column leading to a stairwell,” according to an interview with Coral Springs Police Officer Burton who worried the gunman could be lurking in the lot because he heard no gunshots or screams to guide him toward the site of the shooting.

Israel made the decision after reviewing video, witness statements and Peterson's own statement about what happened on Valentine's Day.

Peterson earned SRO of the Year honors in 2014 while working at Stoneman Douglas. He made $108,304 before taxes that year as well, according to personnel records released by the sheriff's office. Peterson earned a Longevity Service Award in 2015 for 30 years of service.

The resignation of the armed deputy is one of several major announcements in the aftermath of the shooting. The  admitted to a blunder last week, by saying it failed to follow protocols after getting a tip about Cruz in January. The agency said someone called a public tipline to say Cruz wanted to kill people and cited his gun ownership, erratic behavior and disturbing social media posts. The FBI said the intel should've been flagged as a potential threat to life and forwarded to the FBI Miami Field Office for further investigation.

The shooting happened a week ago. The suspect, , is accused of killing 17 people.

After the shooting, the Broward Sheriff's Office said walked to a Walmart to buy a drink at Subway, then strolls to McDonald's and leaves. 80 minutes after the gunfire at the high school, a Coconut Creek Police officer arrested Cruz in Coral Springs. He's now being held on 17 counts of premeditated murder.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hitt said:


> In case you're being serious.  The simple issue is money and manpower.
> 
> For instance, North Charleston, near where I live, has 78 schools.  That means the NCPD needs to have 78 additional officers on duty for school hours, which won't be very useful past those times and thus have to either be part time or put to other tasks during those off times/summer.  You see the obvious problem I assume.


Yeah but the nature of police jobs is often very dynamic and alternating their roles isn't actually much of an issue.  Money wise they usually don't make much more than a teacher, so it's about the same as having 1 additional teacher per school (nothing to sneeze at, but nothing astronomical nonetheless).  Manpower wise there's about 7 police officers in Charleston for every school, so adding 1 is about a 12% increase in manpower, and that's if there's no wiggle room present in the force to siphon off to schools.

New York city, as another example, has about 1,700 public schools (not the total schools but the bulk of them, can't find the total number) and about 40,000 police officers.  The scaling seems to bode better for large cities interestingly enough.

This isn't exactly a "do it now, it's common sense" solution so much as a "this is better than doing mass training and arming protocols on regular teachers that just want to teach" solution.



GrimaH said:


> *Sheriff: Armed deputy never went into school to engage gunman during shooting*
> 
> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (CBS12) — The armed school resource deputy assigned to Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School on the day of the mass shooting "never went in," to confront the killer, according to Sheriff Scott Israel.
> 
> ...


Wow, didn't even know about this.  What a pathetic person.  I understand not wanting to die, but when you wear that uniform you have a responsibility to protect children. 

Yeah, I guess just because you have a police officer stationed doesn't mean they're not going to cower and be useless in the face of an incident.  Within the scope of doing something outside of gun control, it's still preferable to arming teachers, who are even more likely to get cold feet when their life is in danger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 22, 2018)

GrimaH said:


> *Sheriff: Armed deputy never went into school to engage gunman during shooting*
> 
> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (CBS12) — The armed school resource deputy assigned to Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School on the day of the mass shooting "never went in," to confront the killer, according to Sheriff Scott Israel.
> 
> ...



pussy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2018)

It is a bad look, but consider that this shooter had a fucking AR-15 that was modified for rapid fire.

This is another thing shortsighted individuals talking about putting armed guards or teachers on campuses don't consider. A civilian cannot outgun a military installment, but they can very easily outgun the regular cop. Which is absurd.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It is a bad look, but consider that this shooter had a fucking AR-15 that was modified for rapid fire.
> 
> This is another thing shortsighted individuals talking about putting armed guards or teachers on campuses don't consider. A civilian cannot outgun a military installment, but they can very easily outgun the regular cop. Which is absurd.


Real life is also unlike western movies where everyone is constantly ready to fire a gun.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 23, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It is a bad look, but consider that this shooter had a fucking AR-15 that was modified for rapid fire.
> 
> This is another thing shortsighted individuals talking about putting armed guards or teachers on campuses don't consider. A civilian cannot outgun a military installment, but they can very easily outgun the regular cop. Which is absurd.


There's also Fort Hood. A military facility which had plenty of "good guys"  with guns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 23, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Why does it matter where he is from or how old he is?


It's called context.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 23, 2018)

Stop fucking replying to trolls.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amol (Feb 23, 2018)

Stop fucking replying to trolls.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> It's called context.



Saying a group of people are sinful because of who they are doesn't require context at all its a statment deserving of shame.  If i said blacks are criminals and hoodlums there is no cintext where that is acceptable


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2018)

Normality said:


> pussy.


How many firefights have you been in?  Zero?


----------



## Kisame (Feb 23, 2018)

I always believed the west had made great achievements in establishing human rights and freedom.

But I never understood citizens owning guns, why exactly would you want to own a gun?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> I always believed the west had made great achievements in establishing human rights and freedom.
> 
> But I never understood citizens owning guns, why exactly would you want to own a gun?



In a perfect country like Switzerland, protect the country from tyranny and invasion.

In a country like the us. The big bad neighbour 2 doors down might become greedy and annex your home.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 23, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> In a perfect country like Switzerland, protect the country from tyranny and invasion.
> 
> In a country like the us. The big bad neighbour 2 doors down might become greedy and annex your home.


So in your mind the problem is Americans themselves rather than the concept of gun ownership?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> I always believed the west had made great achievements in establishing human rights and freedom.
> 
> But I never understood citizens owning guns, why exactly would you want to own a gun?


Because the American Empire might want to tighten the screws at home to keep the Imperial Machine going.



Parallax said:


> Saying a group of people are sinful because of who they are doesn't require context at all its a statment deserving of shame.  If i said blacks are criminals and hoodlums there is no cintext where that is acceptable


I was under the impression taht progressives think the concept was silly. Your press looks horribly petty.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Because the American Empire might want to tighten the screws at home to keep the Imperial Machine going.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression taht progressives think the concept was silly. Your press looks horribly petty.



What concept

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> So in your mind the problem is Americans themselves rather than the concept of gun ownership?


Other countries have showed that gun ownership doesn’t mean more mass shootings. If they can do responsable gun control, why can’t the USA?

An analogy would be when
My highschool friend would come over, he thought it was weird that I wasn’t locking my door when I was coming in. I thought his reaction was weird because 1. I’m home and awake, why would I lock my door. 2. It’s like 9 in the morning and 3. Who is going to come in and take off with useless junk when someone is at home?

There seems to be a fear of neighbours in the us which makes people arm themselves to the teeth.

Again I generalize, but there must be something why other countries can manage gun ownership but the us is plagued with issues, in a large part because they view responsible legislation for gun regulation as infringement, even if it’s for improved public safety. Interestingly, there are  regulations concerning the first amendment that prohibit certain language and everyone agreed that those are needed and no one is telling “infringement.”


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

Shark said:


> I always believed the west had made great achievements in establishing human rights and freedom.
> 
> But I never understood citizens owning guns, why exactly would you want to own a gun?



We are barbaric. Don't you get it?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 23, 2018)

Parallax said:


> What concept


The concept that gays are sinners.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> The concept that gays are sinners.


so you are saying homesexuals are inherently sinful?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2018)

Para, you're engaging with a subspecies that's fine with the idea of children being gunned down.

Stahp.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Roman (Feb 23, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Every school should have a police officer stationed on their property full time.  The local department can rotate shifts between officers so they stay fresh/sharp/trained.  It's a cost effective solution and I'm not sure why it's never brought up.



Personally, I find it sad that such a thing even has to be considered. I've never been to a school where this was even necessary (except maybe Jeddah but that's another story).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 23, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Para, you're engaging with a subspecies that's fine with the idea of children being gunned down.
> 
> Stahp.


I am as fine with it as most people are with plane crashes.



Parallax said:


> so you are saying homesexuals are inherently sinful?



I am not a Christian.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 23, 2018)

Guys, if Para won't play ball then stop replying to para.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 23, 2018)

So apparently the students are calling for companies to boycott the NRA, and its drawing some blood.

Even James Comey tapes over his webcam.



> *One By One, Companies Cut Ties With The NRA*
> 
> February 23, 20183:24 PM ET
> Amy Held
> ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 23, 2018)

The free market speaks.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 23, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> The free market speaks.


Inb4 The market needs to be controlled because they don' know what they'e doing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 23, 2018)

If it means killing the NRA once and for all, then I'm all for it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 23, 2018)

So far, these companies have not dumped the NRA yet.




> *These Companies Are Sticking By The NRA*
> Many brands that offered discounts to NRA members are dumping the gun group after its furious response to the Florida mass shooting.
> 
> By Sara Boboltz
> ...


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 23, 2018)

> *YouTube*
> 
> NRA TV is also available on YouTube, which operates a “three strikes” policy on channels that violate its terms and conditions. A representative did not respond to a request for comment.



This doesn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 23, 2018)

If whatever that Jenner could take over $1 billion off of Snap, she should make some tweets against the NRA.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Other countries have showed that gun ownership doesn’t mean more mass shootings. If they can do responsable gun control, why can’t the USA?



The NRA. Probably.

I don’t want mass shootings. I also want americans to have the right to bear arms. Those two (hopefully) aren’t mutually exclusive in this country. There’s so much mutual room in between that they shouldn’t really be counterpoints to each other. Even our rampaging NRA kaiju is only a problem because they’ve gotten some kind of monopolistic sway in congress and not because there’s anything wrong with a special interest group lobbying for the rights of gun owners. They’re not evil. They’re just too powerful. They’re too powerful and need their knees capped so the voice of the people can sound through their monies, because they keep reinforcing a minority position and the majority of the population is getting real sick and tired of their influence walling up democracy.

It’s an out of control monster that needs to be leashed and pared down, but there's nothing wrong with a 2nd amendment lobby and I also sort of acknowledge the concerns of gun owners for what happens if this inverts and the anti-gun interest groups get too much power. I still remember that stunt michael moore pulled in bowling for columbine when he went around charlon heston’s property laying down the pictures of dead kids like he was performing hard hitting journalism and not TMZ for wine drinkers, and there is a formidable amount of the american population that are outright ‘anti-gun’. That's not a nonsense talking point. It is inappropriate to bring up right now just because it distracts the issue and the present push is not to do away with guns, but it's something on the backburner.

And, you know, maybe gun regulation won’t solve this. It's possible we're barking up the wrong tree. Maybe more school security will. The NRA wants to promote more school security over gun regulation, and that’s not evil either. The problem with the NRA is a problem of influence, and their influence has arrested america's gun culture for awhile.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 24, 2018)

I hope this cripples NRA. 
Their CEO has a very punchable face. I saw him talking and that is the first thing that came to my mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

So 4 police none of them went in.



deputies


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2018)

Roman said:


> Personally, I find it sad that such a thing even has to be considered. I've never been to a school where this was even necessary (except maybe Jeddah but that's another story).



I've never been to a school where there wasn't a officer and several security guards, outside of elementary school I have never been to a school that didn't have metal detectors. I find it crazier that there are schools that don't, what the hell.


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 24, 2018)

How many kids will have to die before guns are regulated/banned? 

It really boggles my mind how the US still live like this is the fucking Far West. If you have some kind of faith in the institutions that are supposed to protect you (which I get isn't that obvious for the US)  you likely don't need a gun in your house, where god forbid your own kid could end up picking it up because we're only human, and accidents can happen? 

And sorry but if I was still a kid and the teacher had a gun in the classroom I'd skip on school altogether.Heck I get nervous just looking at increased cops' presence in the street, because of the whole anti terror shit.

So you have 20+ kids in your classroom, and not only do you expect the teacher to keep the weapon away from them, but also that he doesn't use it on them?What kind of guarantee can the government give that the teacher won't have a mental breakdown at some point, due to stress, personal issues, you name it, and starts pointing his gun at his own students? 
Even if there are regular psychological tests imposed on teachers who carry guns, there can be so many human errors before one slips through the net. 

Do they even think of that possibility? Apparently not.

Also the rest of the world seems to be doing fine without guns, and it's not just 1st world countries like Japan, or even European countries. If you took any African country, and gave them easily accessible weapons, what do you think will happen? So it's not just culture, it's really about how accessible weapons can be.

But muh second amendment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2018)

*"Prerequisite Adult Education"*


Xiammes said:


> I've never been to a school where there wasn't a officer and several security guards, outside of elementary school I have never been to a school that didn't have metal detectors. I find it crazier that there are schools that don't, what the hell.


My schools.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 24, 2018)

I dont remember any security in elementary (1-6 grade) or 2ndary (7-9)

Tho I think we have security in high school. Ofc no gun. And no metal detector nor any searching in each morning


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I've never been to a school where there wasn't a officer and several security guards, outside of elementary school I have never been to a school that didn't have metal detectors. I find it crazier that there are schools that don't, what the hell.


Never had metal detectors at any of my schools because my schools wernt at the airport.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 24, 2018)

Also...


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 24, 2018)

My school's growing up didn't have guards or any of the sort. Mainly because they were in some of the least crime hit areas of the state, that and they were private school. I know the public middle school and public high school had 1 guard each.

Even then, its not like they are guaranteed to even stop a shooting. They aren't going to take on a teen who is trying to kill as much as possible and knows the end result is either jail or death. Most guards at schools are glorified mall guards.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I've never been to a school where there wasn't a officer and several security guards, outside of elementary school I have never been to a school that didn't have metal detectors. I find it crazier that there are schools that don't, what the hell.



Yo that's so weird o.o

I've never seen or been to a school with metal detectors


----------



## Ashi (Feb 24, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Yo that's so weird o.o
> 
> I've never seen or been to a school with metal detectors



Then u soft asf


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Then u soft asf


Its true i grew up in the suburbs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 24, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Its true i grew up in the suburbs



Oh shit me too


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 24, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Yo that's so weird o.o
> 
> I've never seen or been to a school with metal detectors



I thought they were standard till I started talking to people online. I went to inner city public schooling, our school district was in the running for worst in ohio from grades to crime.

Here is a article published when I was still while I was still in highschool(my school btw). My senior year they brought in a whole new administration, new security guards, new principal to clean up the school, legit expelled 200 people before the first day, and then another 200 on the first day back.



I think they should be standard, I wouldn't trust any school that didn't put such efforts into protecting itself.

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I thought they were standard till I started talking to people online. I went to inner city public schooling, our school district was in the running for worst in ohio from grades to crime.
> 
> Here is a article published when I was still while I was still in highschool(my school btw). My senior year they brought in a whole new administration, new security guards, new principal to clean up the school, legit expelled 200 people before the first day, and then another 200 on the first day back.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I thought they were standard till I started talking to people online. I went to inner city public schooling, our school district was in the running for worst in ohio from grades to crime.
> 
> Here is a article published when I was still while I was still in highschool(my school btw). My senior year they brought in a whole new administration, new security guards, new principal to clean up the school, legit expelled 200 people before the first day, and then another 200 on the first day back.
> 
> ...



Damn you lived in a hellish area. :/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## very bored (Feb 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I thought they were standard till I started talking to people online. I went to inner city public schooling, our school district was in the running for worst in ohio from grades to crime.
> 
> Here is a article published when I was still while I was still in highschool(my school btw). My senior year they brought in a whole new administration, new security guards, new principal to clean up the school, legit expelled 200 people before the first day, and then another 200 on the first day back.
> 
> ...



My entire high school was 200-something people.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2018)

My high school was 2, 000 people. No security of any kind. No violence. Just education, and teenage shenanigans.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn expelling 400???


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2018)

In the 20 years of living in my neighborhood there has only ever been one fatal shooting between students and thats was done off campus in the middle of the night and it was a gang feud.  It wasn't something we ever had to deal with.


----------



## Detective (Feb 25, 2018)

Parallax said:


> In the 20 years of living in my neighborhood there has only ever been one fatal shooting between students and thats was done off campus in the middle of the night and it was a gang feud.  It wasn't something we ever had to deal with.



Dat OC Life



I know it's actually Plat who is from the OC


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> Damn expelling 400???



Yeap, my senior year was the only one without a major gang fight. I remember the new principal had a megaphone and just told students that they are gone and told them to go home.



Parallax said:


> In the 20 years of living in my neighborhood there has only ever been one fatal shooting between students and thats was done off campus in the middle of the night and it was a gang feud.  It wasn't something we ever had to deal with.



We never had any shootings luckily. There were cases of people sneaking in guns but no guns were ever fired. We did have several gang fights and 2 race wars during my tenure. My favorite incident is that some twins from another school snuck in to fight some twins from our school, the twins from my school were like 6'5, I couldn't see the fight myself but it looked like 2 giants just punching a crowd of people, it was hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

